# Betretungsverbot ehemal. Truppenübungsplatz Tennenlohe



## guetti (8. April 2014)

Schon gesehen, das komplette Areal bis nach Kalchi hoch ist ab sofort gesperrt außer auf dafür freigegebenen Wegen:
http://www.lra-erh.de/fileadmin/eigene_dateien/Service-Center/Amtsblatt/Amtsblätter_2014/ERH_Amtsblatt_11_2014.pdf

... Gefahr für Leib und Leben, aber die Waldarbeiter dürfen rein ...

Keine Ahnung was man machen kann vielleicht, vielleicht auch den DIMB informieren und sehen was man unternehmen --> erledigt, an die Geschäftsstelle geschrieben

Gruß Andreas


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2014)

die sperrung gibt es schon lange, sie wurde scheinbar nur wieder aufgefrischt. gib dir mühe, dass du nicht erwischt wirst und alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (10. April 2014)

na ja, so einfach von der Hand zuweisen ist das leider jetzt nicht mehr, ich habe mit dem DIMB Kontakt aufgenommen und diese sind gerade im Dialog mit den zuständigen Behörden.


----------



## Ketchyp (10. April 2014)

Wird bereits ausführlich(er) im Rathsberg Thema diskutiert.


----------



## guetti (10. April 2014)

danke, switche also auch um:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/page-14


----------



## un..inc (16. April 2014)

Naja, das sind aber schon 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe...


----------



## guetti (16. April 2014)

stimmt, aber die Diskussion war in dem anderen Thread schon voll am Laufen, aber ja, richtig, das sind komplett unterschiedliche Dinge ...


----------



## un..inc (16. April 2014)

Ich weiß grad nicht, ob der Link schon angeführt wurde, aber EIGENTLICH sind die Trails in Tennenlohe schon lange Tabu...

http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/natur-artenschutz/naturschutzgebiete/tennenloher-forst.htmlhttp://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/natur-artenschutz/naturschutzgebiete/tennenloher-forst.html



> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es sich bei dem Naturschutzgebiet um einen ehemaligen Schießplatz handelt, in dem auch Sprengmunition verschossen wurde, besteht Lebensgefahr beim Verlassen der geschotterten Wege! Bitte bleiben Sie deshalb auf den befestigten Wegen. Das Wandern entlang des Pferdegatters ist gefahrlos möglich, da diese Bereiche entmunitioniert wurden. An drei Stellen am Zaun (nordwestliche Ecke, nordöstliche Ecke und nahe des Überstiegs) befinden sich Übersichtstafeln, auf denen man sich über die Wegeführung informieren kann. Ein Überstieg am „Kugelfangwall“ in der Mitte der Schießbahn erlaubt die Querung des Geheges. An vielen Stellen des Zaunes sind Informationstafeln zu interessanten Themen über das Gebiet angebracht.Das Radfahren auf den geschotterten, nicht-öffentlichen Wegen im Naturschutzgebiet ist möglich. Nicht zulässig ist das Radfahren auf den _unbefestigten _Pfaden entlang des Pferdegatters und im Gebiet.



Das ganze ist nur nie kontrolliert worden, oder?

Die Geschichte jetz mit Bußgeld aufzuziehen ist ne Ekelhafte Sache, die mich trotzdem nicht vom Biken in der Tennenlohe abbringen wird. Genauso wie ich glaube, dass sich Pilzsucher davon abbringen lassen werden.


----------



## Trail_RidER81 (28. April 2014)

Der Unterschied ist, dass die Grenzen des Naturschutzgebietes sehr viel enger sind, als die Grenzen der aktuellen Bekanntmachung. Die Winterleite bei Kalchreuth war bisher nicht betroffen... jetzt kann man quasi das ganze Gebiet zwischen Erlangen, Tennenlohe, Weiher und Kalchreuth vergessen. Zusammen mit der angesprochenen Verschärfung am Rathsberg sieht es echt düster aus...

Zum Thema Bußgelder: Die gab es auch schon mit der alten Regelung "Naturschutzgebiet".

Generell stellt sich mir inzwischen immer mehr die Frage wieviel Zeit man eigentlich mit der Recherche nach Verordnungsänderungen verbringen muss, um mit gutem Gewissen biken zu können. Schilder sucht man oftmals vergeblich.


----------



## prince67 (28. April 2014)

Trail_RidER81 schrieb:


> Generell stellt sich mir inzwischen immer mehr die Frage wieviel Zeit man eigentlich mit der Recherche nach Verordnungsänderungen verbringen muss, um mit gutem Gewissen biken zu können. Schilder sucht man oftmals vergeblich.


Genau das ärgert mich auch am meisten.
Das wäre ja genau so, als würde eine Stadt ihre Innenstadt als Fußgängerzone per Verordnung ausschreiben, stellt aber keine Schilder auf und sagt dann zu ihren Gästen:"Hätten sie sich besser vorher informiert", wenn die dann mit dem Auto reinfahren.


----------



## lowfat (28. April 2014)

Es stehen doch überall am Rande des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes diese Schilder:





Sie wurden 2010 aufgestellt. Das reicht nach meinem Laienverständnis zumindest aus, um im Falle einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung die Grundstückseigentümer aus der Haftung zu befreien. Die alte Regelung, die von 1994 bis 2014 galt, hatte im Prinzip den gleichen Inhalt, wie die neue. Die neue ist insofern eine Verschärfung, als sie die Bußgeldandrohung von 1000Euro enthält. Diese gilt aber für ALLE Waldbesucher, also auch Pilzesammler, Wanderer, Familien, die Naturdenkmäler besuchen, etc.

Wenn die Verantwortlichen weise sind, dann belassen sie es in dem Gebiet beim Status Quo, der seit Jahrzehnten funktioniert. Wenn sie anfingen, großflächig zu kontrollieren, würden sie nicht nur die Mountainbiker gegen sich aufbringen, sondern auch viele andere Waldbesucher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (28. April 2014)

und was ist ein befestigter weg ? is mir leider nicht ersichtlich


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. April 2014)

schlage folgende erweiterung der bekannten singletrailskala vor:

_Grad -- Beschreibung -- Beispiel_
v0 -- erlaubt -- keine MTB-Tour um ER bekannt ;-)
v1 -- verboten, Kontrolle unwahrscheinlich -- ?
v2 -- wie v1, mit Kontrollen ist zu rechnen -- Reichswald mit Wildpferdgehege
v3 -- wie v2, physische Wegsperren, auch heimtückisch angebacht, vorhanden -- Rathsberg
v4 -- wie v3, aber aktive Verfolgung z.B. mit Hunden oder motorisierten Fahrzeugen -- dem Vernehmen nach durchgeknallter Grenzbauer auf X-Alp-Strecke
v5 -- wie v4, mit Beschuss ist zu rechnen -- Reichswald zu Ami-Manöverzeiten, "Grünes Band" vor der Wende.


----------



## lowfat (28. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> schlage folgende erweiterung der bekannten singletrailskala vor:
> 
> _Grad -- Beschreibung -- Beispiel_
> v0 -- erlaubt -- keine MTB-Tour um ER bekannt ;-)
> ...


Dieses Forum ist öffentllich. Hier lesen auch Verantwortliche aus dem Landratsamt mit


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. April 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Dieses Forum ist öffentllich. Hier lesen auch Verantwortliche aus dem Landratsamt mit


So viele Geheimnisse waren da jetzt für die LRA-Mitarbeiter (ich weiß, dass sie mitlesen) sicher nicht drin ;-)


----------



## lowfat (28. April 2014)

Du hast recht, da war nichts Geheimes dabei. Mea culpa!
Ich würde hier lediglich keine Vorschläge diskutieren, wie man Verbote unterläuft. Gegen eine informelle Einstufung von Trails ist sicher nichts einzuwenden. Ob das aber geschickt ist, alle Trails samt Einstufung zu veröffentlichen, bezweifle ich. Dann müssen sich Kontrolleure nämlich nur noch an die veröffentlichten Trails stellen und die Personalien einsammeln 
An alle, die mit dem Vorgehen des Ladratsamtes nicht einverstanden sind: *beschwert Euch!*
Die Verbotsschilder um das Pferdegehege sind auch wegen Beschwerden von Fussgängern aufgehängt worden. Je mehr sich von uns per Brief zu Wort melden, desto mehr werden wir wahrgenommen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. April 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ob das aber geschickt ist, alle Trails samt Einstufung zu veröffentlichen, bezweifle ich.


Natürlich nicht. So gaaanz ernstgemeint war diese Skalenerweiterung nun auch nicht ;-)
Obwohl es tatsächlich etwas traurig ist, dass mir keine v0-Tour einfiel. 

Und ich gebe auch gerne hier nochmal den Hinweis, den das LRA mir gegeben hat, weiter: Verordnungsgeber für die NSG-Bestimmungen ist Ansbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Und ich gebe auch gerne hier nochmal den Hinweis, den das LRA mir gegeben hat, weiter: Verordnungsgeber für die NSG-Bestimmungen ist Ansbach.


Ich denke, daß die Regierung von Mittelfranken das NSG unter Einbeziehung ihrer untergeordneten Behörden erlassen hat. Insofern halte ich das Landratsamt ERH schon für den richtigen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. April 2014)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> und was ist ein befestigter weg ? is mir leider nicht ersichtlich


Da steht eine Burg bzw. Festung am Wegesrand.
Beispiel: Franzenfeste auf dem Weg zum Gardasee.
Ausnahmen z.b  b470 bei Streitberg und Ruine Neideck. Ist dann ein ruinierter Weg


----------



## Fabse86 (29. April 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Es stehen doch überall am Rande des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes diese Schilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Schilder stehen an der Winterleite aber nicht rum. Meines Wissens ist dort auch nicht mit Altmunition zu rechnen. Trotzdem ist laut neuer Verordnung das Gebiet gesperrt. (inklusive mindestens einer NordicWalking-Strecke )


----------



## static (29. April 2014)

Nicht nur NordicWalking-Strecken, auch ehemals unbedenkliche, offizielle Wanderweg-Abschnitte sind jetzt plötzlich zur Gefahr geworden.
Hier kann man vergleichen: http://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/extended?lon=4432755.0&lat=5491610.0&zoom=9&base=910

Und die Verordnung kommt nun mal vom LRA, auch wenn das vielleicht irgendwie durch die höhere Naturschutz-Behörde eingeleitet wurde.
Find ich ziemlich schade, dass man jetzt mit dem Verweis auf Ansbach versucht gleich jeder Diskussion aus dem Weg zu gehen...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (29. April 2014)

Ja, ich denke der Verweis auf Ansbach bezieht sich nur auf die Fragen hinsichtlich des Befahrungsverbots um das Wildgehege.


----------



## flowdog (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Verordnung des LRA ERL-H vom 13.3.2014. Nach dem ersten Lesen der Verodnung dachte ich, dass auf allen grünen Wegen die Nutzung (inkl. Biken) des Tennenloher Forsts erlaubt und auf allen schwarzen Wegen verboten ist. Nun war ich heute am Wildpferde-Gehege und dort sind eingangs beim Schutzwall und hinten nach den Sandsteinfelsen "Fahradfahren-verboten" Schilder angebracht. Der Weg runter zur Brücke und von dort weiter am Gehege lang ist allerdings in der Karte grün markiert. Was gilt nun? Die Verordnung oder die dort (von wem auch immer) angebrachten Verbotsschilder? Bedeutet "zum Betreten freigegeben" etwa es ist erlaubt dort zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein und sonst (MTB, Pferd, etc) nicht?

http://www.lra-erh.de/fileadmin/eigene_dateien/Service-Center/Amtsblatt/Amtsblätter_2014/ERH_Amtsblatt_11_2014.pdf


----------



## static (1. Mai 2014)

Es gilt beides.
Die Verordnung gestattet generell erstmal die Benutzung der Wege ums Pferdegehege.
Die Schilder schränken das dann wieder entsprechend ein.
Also, drum rum laufen, ja. Radfahren, nein.

Schuld sind die Mountainbiker-from-hell, die, ohne Rücksicht auf ihre eigene Gesundheit, Spaziergänger wie Bowlingpins aus dem Weg schießen. ;-)


----------



## microbat (1. Mai 2014)

Meine Interpretation eines LRA Statements ist, das beschleunigte Biker die Fußgänger vom Weg (rund um das Pferdegehege) in das nicht ausreichend entmunitionierte Unterholz drängen und dadurch die Gefahr besteht, das sich alle in Schall und Rauch auflösen.

In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es sinnvoll eine allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung und Einbahnregelung, natürlich auch für Fußgänger bzw. Jogger, Läufer, Walker, usw. zu erlassen. Denn wenn dann bitte logische und nach vollziehbare Einschränkungen. Denn ob der Fußgänger wegen eines anderen schnelleren Fußgänger sein Leben gefährdet oder wegen eines Radfahrers, ist doch egal.

Heute war am Aussichtsberg ein Rudel Ziegen neben den geschotterten Wegen unterwegs und in der nähe betrachteten Passanten die Tierchen. Wer schützt in diesem Zusammenhang die Passanten vor durch Ziegen zur Zündung gebrachte Materialien? und wie weit reicht die Verwüstung durch eine vom Pferd ausgelöste Detonation im Pferdegehege?

- und wer kümmert sich, das uns nicht der Himmel auf´m Kopp fällt? 

Würde das LRA das Naherholungsgebiet im NSG mit Aussicht auf Pferdle aber ohne Radler wirklich ernst nehmen und ein mir vom "Wächter der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde" erklärte Grund für das Radfahrverbot auch nur ein wenig stimmen (angeblich ist der durch Befahrung verbrachte Sand für das empfindliche Ökosystem schlecht - nach dem Motto: Stollenreifen nein - Wanderstiefel ja)...

...na dann sollten das LRA viele Euro in die Hand nehmen und einen Bohlenweg mit Aussichtsplattformen rund um das Gehege bauen. Das Ganze natürlich derart, dass jegliche Befahrung praktisch unmöglich ist (bzw. keinen Spaß macht).


----------



## Apeman (8. Mai 2014)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass da mal Panzer gefahren sind und eine Motocross strecke war da auch mal im Forst. 
Aber die Mountainbiker zermahlen ja den restlichen Sandstein zu Staub und überfahren alle Rotflügel-Keulenschrecke, alle!


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2014)

Die bedrohten Tierchen heisen: Rotflügelige Schnarrschrecke - weit und in massen verbreitet ist dagegen die Rote Keulenschrecke.
Sie ist bedroht durch Düngung von Wiesen und Weiden,  Aufforstung von Magerrasen, Verbrachung und Verbuschung von Magerrasen durch Nutzungsaufgabe.
Zu vernachlässigen ist die Bedrohung durch Stollen-Reifen & Sohlen. Da macht meine Windschutzscheibe auf 100 km mehr Insekten platt als meine Reifen je schaffen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (8. Mai 2014)

Naja, offiziell scheint es ja keine Bedenken wegen Natur-Gefährdung durch Mountainbiker, oder so, zu geben.
Der Streitpunkt ist ja die Verschärfung des Betretungsverbots. Das grundsätzliche Vorhandensein von Blindgängern lässt sich ja auch nicht von der Hand weisen. (Wen es interessiert, hier ein schöner Bericht über das ehemalige Übungsgelände: http://www.nbg-mil-com.de/LTAs/Range Tennenlohe.pdf und http://www.nbg-mil-com.de/LTAs/Range Tennenlohe 201009.pdf)
Ob aber wirklich mit einer 1000€-Strafe gedroht werden muss und ob das Verbot wirklich so einen Umfang haben muss?

Ich bin übrigens zufällig auf ein kurze Nachricht aus 2011 gestoßen, in der ich überhaupt das erste mal von einer (vermuteten) Blindgänger-Explosion lese...
http://www.infranken.de/regional/erlangenhoechstadt/Explosion-im-Tennenloher-Forst;art215,223423


*Edit:* Auch woanders haben die Diskussionen zum Thema begonnen: http://www.bushcraft-deutschland.de/viewtopic.php?f=22&p=139567


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2014)

static schrieb:


> Naja, offiziell scheint es ja keine Bedenken wegen Natur-Gefährdung durch Mountainbiker, oder so, zu geben.
> Der Streitpunkt ist ja die Verschärfung des Betretungsverbots. Das grundsätzliche Vorhandensein von Blindgängern lässt sich ja auch nicht von der Hand weisen. (Wen es interessiert, hier ein schöner Bericht über das ehemalige Übungsgelände: http://www.nbg-mil-com.de/LTAs/Range Tennenlohe.pdf und http://www.nbg-mil-com.de/LTAs/Range Tennenlohe 201009.pdf)
> Ob aber wirklich mit einer 1000€-Strafe gedroht werden muss und ob das Verbot wirklich so einen Umfang haben muss?
> 
> ...


Also wenn mann so die Granaten vom Adolf sieht, kann man die Sperrung schon etwas nachvollziehen.


----------



## prince67 (9. Mai 2014)

Dann müssten viele Städte auch gesperrt werden.
Was da bei Bauarbeiten oft noch zu Tage tritt.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (19. Mai 2014)

War heute mit nem Freund nördlich von Kalchi unterwegs und kamen gerade ausm Trailabschnitt raus, als ein Mann vom bayrischen Staatsforst uns anhielt und uns über die momentane Situation aufklärte. Zirka genau hier hier
Er sagte, dass er dafür bezahlt werde, uns Baumstämme in den Weg zu legen und sein Chef ihm mächtig Druck mache das Bikeraufkommen am Wolfsgraben und drumherum zu minimieren.
Dies würde aufgrund der starken Erosion, des hohen Biketourismus', des generellen Betretungsverbots abseits der Wege, der vielen Unfälle mit Personenschaden und den zerrütteten Sozialstrukturen des Schwarzwildes geschehen.
Er und sein Chef, der gerne auch mal mit der Polizei kommt, wüssten genau wo man sich hinstellen müsse um Biker abzufangen.

Wenn das Biken am Wolfsgraben sistieren würde, so könnte er sich eine offizielle Ausweisung einer Strecke vorstellen.

Ich persönlich finds Bullshit, dass nach dem Rathsberg nun der nächste Spot dichtgemacht wird.
Es tut weh, dass Erlangen und Umgebung für Leute, die auch abseits der geschotterten Wege unterwegs sein wollen, zunehmend unattraktiv wird, RIP MTB-Sport rund um Erlangen


----------



## lowfat (19. Mai 2014)

Ist ja nett, daß er Dich aufklären will und nicht gleich die Keule der Ordnungswidrigkeit schwingt. Ja, Kalchi ist leider die nächste Baustelle. Hat er Dir seinen Namen und den seines Chefs gesagt?


----------



## siggi985 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir schon fast denken wer sein Chef seien könnte...


----------



## Bombenkrator (19. Mai 2014)

Der Peter Pröbstle bestimmt.

EDIT: oder auch nicht.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (19. Mai 2014)

Sein Chef hieße Blank, da standen aber noch weitere 6 Biker bei ihm vielleicht finden die sich noch und füllen meine Gedächtnislücken.
Und er sprach noch von Kameras, die aufgestellt seien und alle 10sec Bilder schießen täten  und direkt zum Zentralserver schickten.


----------



## lowfat (19. Mai 2014)

Schreib einen Leserbrief an die Erlanger Nachrichten, daß Dir das stinkt. Ich habe auch schon einen Brief ans Forstamt und je einen an OB Janik und Landrat Tritthart geschrieben. Je mehr sich zu Wort melden, desto besser.
Evtl dieser Herr:
http://www.baysf.de/index.php?id=531


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (19. Mai 2014)

Das ist dann wohl der hier:

Forstbetriebsleiter Nürnberg: Roland Blank
E-Mail: info-nuernberg(at)baysf.de


----------



## lowfat (19. Mai 2014)

Es gibt aber leider auch Leute, die da oben völlig sinnbefreit mit der Schaufel rumhantieren. Und das noch an der Kreuzung Winterleite / Rotochsen-Nordic-Walking Trail, wo es jeder sofort sieht. Löcher zu schaufeln, um aus Sand (!) Kicker zu bauen, die nach drei Sprüngen wieder platt sind, ist _keine_ Intelligenzleistung.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Mai 2014)

> Dies würde aufgrund der starken Erosion, des hohen Biketourismus', des generellen Betretungsverbots abseits der Wege, der vielen Unfälle mit Personenschaden und den zerrütteten Sozialstrukturen des Schwarzwildes geschehen.


Die zerrütteten Sozialstrukturen des Schwarzwilds gefallen mir am besten  . Ist denn heute schon wieder der 1. April?  

Schade, dass ich damals (2 oder 3 Jahre her) keinen Fotoapparat dabei hatte, als der Wolfsgraben dicht an dicht mit gefällten Bäumen voll lag. So viel umgehauene Bäume auf einem Fleck hatte ich das letzte Mal beim Bau der Startbahn West am Fraport gesehen. An dem Trauma leiden die Wildsäue heute noch, das dachte ich mir gleich.


----------



## static (19. Mai 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Die zerrütteten Sozialstrukturen des Schwarzwilds gefallen mir am besten



Verdammt, ich überleg schon die ganze Zeit, was uns denn die zerütteten Sozialstrukturen des Schwarz*waldes* angehen... 
Aber wahrscheinlich wüsste der gute Mann selbst dafür eine praktische Lösung. Das wird der gleiche Typ gewesein sein, der letztens noch alle "Routen-im-Internet-Veröffentlicher" anzeigen wollte, oder?


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2014)

Traurig... Ich bin eigentlich immer gerne nach Tennenlohe rausgefahren, gerade die Kombination aus Uphill auf den breiten Pisten und dann einfach drauflos auf einem Trail war genial. Schöner Ausblick noch über das Gehege, etc.

Jetzt bleibe ich halt in Fürth, nur wird da das Bikeraufkommen wahrscheinlich auch steigen, wenn die Erlanger nach neuen Gebieten suchen. Und dann gibt's die nächsten Probleme...


----------



## Ketchyp (20. Mai 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Sein Chef hieße Blank, da standen aber noch weitere 6 Biker bei ihm vielleicht finden die sich noch und füllen meine Gedächtnislücken.
> Und er sprach noch von Kameras, die aufgestellt seien und alle 10sec Bilder schießen täten  und direkt zum Zentralserver schickten.



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadg...chuetzer-gehen-gegen-jaeger-vor-a-967549.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (20. Mai 2014)

eine neue herausforderung für alle geocacher, beerensammler, pilzsucher .... findet die kamera (und bitte recht freundlich)!


----------



## prince67 (20. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## lowfat (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn sie da wirklich Kameras aufstellen, um Waldbesuchern hinterherzuspionieren, wird das für sie ein PR-Desaster


----------



## derwaaal (20. Mai 2014)

und was für unzählige Unfälle mit Personenschäden soll es da gegeben haben?


----------



## Ketchyp (20. Mai 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wenn sie da wirklich Kameras aufstellen, um Waldbesuchern hinterherzuspionieren, wird das für sie ein PR-Desaster



Wäre ja schön wenn bei einem der 10 Biker die GoPro mitlief...


----------



## pndrev (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt's hier was neues? Wird immer noch kontrolliert? Immer noch alles gesperrt? Hätte eigentlich Lust, mal wieder in Tennenlohe zu biken...


----------



## Fuzzyhead (27. Juni 2014)

niterite


----------



## static (27. Juni 2014)

Mir ist in der ganzen Zeit niemand begegnet. Ich fahr aber auch nicht direkt am Zaun des Pferdegeheges entlang.
Nicht zuviel drüber nachdenken und einfach fahren! Die ganzen Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Pilzsammler und Pfadfinder interessiert es ja auch nicht...


----------



## pndrev (27. Juni 2014)

Ja gut, den Zaun direkt habe ich schon immer gemieden...


----------



## kleinhmi (30. Juni 2014)

Man muss ja auch nicht gerade an einem sonnigen Sonntag am Zaun entlang preschen...
Da sind dann Konflikte mit Spaziergängern vorhersehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

Gestrige Erlebnisse:
Biken am Rathsberg verboten??


----------



## kleinhmi (2. Juli 2014)

Ist ja nur gut, daß die Herren in grün scheinbar nur das Pferdegelände und die Winterleite kennen.


----------



## pndrev (2. Juli 2014)

Würde ich mich jetzt aber auch nicht dauerhaft drauf verlassen. Da reicht's doch, wenn die einmal jemanden nicht direkt anhalten sondern mal ein wenig hinterherfahren und sich dann dort irgendwo aufstellen und beobachten...


----------



## kleinhmi (2. Juli 2014)

Ich wage mal daran zu zweifeln ob die Herren in grün auf dem Standard-MTB in der Lage sind zu folgen oder rüsten die jetzt auf E-Bike um?
Der Wald ist so groß und es gibt einen Haufen Trails, die die nicht mal kennen. Die Locals wissen wovon ich spreche. Wer soll das ganze Areal denn dauerhaft kontrollieren? Lachhaft!


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich gestern bestimmt 20 Minuten mit dem "Ertappten" und dem Polizisten unterhalten. Der "Herr in Grün" war in ganz zivilen Radklamotten mit einem schönen, wenn auch etwas älterem Spezialized unterwegs (der Brain-Dämpfer schien mir nachgerüstet, kann mich aber auch täuschen). Was ich damit sagen will: Der Beamte ist selbst aktiver, begeisterter Mountainbiker und kennt sich im Gebiet sehr gut aus. Zumindest war das mein Eindruck. Das Gespräch mit ihm war aus meiner Sicht auch sehr sachlich und freundlich.
Es geht hier aus meiner Sicht auch nicht um dauerhafte Kontrolle. Jedoch zeigt die Aktion gestern, dass man einfach auf der Hut sein sollte.
Jetzt kann man natürlich spekulieren, ob die nächsten paar Wochen Ruhe ist, ich würde mich da jedoch nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## kleinhmi (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn er selbst scheinbar aktiver MTB´ler ist, darf man sich mal die Frage stellen, ob er selbst auch außerhalb des Dienstes abseits der Wege fährt. Viele dieser Herren verfahren gerne nach dem Motto Wasser predigen und Wein saufen...


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich weiss nicht, ob er ausserhalb seiner Dienstzeiten illegal unterwegs ist oder nicht. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch Schnuppe. Der Herr ist einfach Polizist und tut seine Pflicht im Job, wie wir alle. Ihm selbst mache ich keinen Vorwurf oder sonst was. Im Gegenteil, ich fand das Gespräch sehr nett und informativ und seine Ansichten äusserst vernünftig.


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2014)

Neulich erklärte der Jäger (v.d. Weiterleite), dass es verstärkt Kontrollen geben wird und er (in seiner Freizeit) jeden Informiert, der ihn im Wald begegnet. Er möchte vermeiden, dass sich dann die möglichen Verwarnungen (zum Einstieg kostet es 80 €) wie ein "Blitz aus heiteren Himmel anfühlen". Von der Verordnung betroffen sind alle Besucher des Waldes. 

Die bisherige Verordnung sei 20 Jahre alt gewesen und so war es an der Zeit eine neue aufzulegen.
(Vermutlich ist es normal oder wichtig, das sowas nach 20 Jahren gemacht wird.)
Die jetzt geltende wurde an die aktuellen Begebenheiten angepasst.

Weiteres aus dem Gespräch und zum „Verständnis“ der aktuellen Überwachung:

- ein Fahrer sei vom (unerlaubten) Pfad kommend mit Geschwindigkeit auf die Forststraße gefahren und fuhr eine ältere Frau zusammen. Das Pedal verletzte die Frau an den Waden. Der Fahrer beging Unfallflucht. Begleitet wurde die Frau von einen Kind (unter 10 Jahre). Die Frau war hilflos, das Kind konnte keine Mobilfunkverbindung aufbauen, irgendwann kamen andere Passanten hinzu, die dann die Rettung mit RTW organisierten. 
(zur Verbildlichung: Rowdy aufm Bike schießt aus ‘n Dickicht, mäht die Oma nieder und die Enkelin muss das hilflos mit ansehen und steht erstmal allein im Wald.)

- ein Fahrer fährt ein trächtiges Reh zusammen, so das es zur Frühgeburt im Unterholz kommt bei der das Reh und Kitz verrecken. Passanten informieren verspätet den Jäger der dann die Leiden des Tieres nicht verkürzen konnte. Der Fahrer machte sich aus dem Staub. 

- ein Fahrer fährt einen Pfad runter - der andere geht hinauf - es kommt zum Zusammenstoß bei dem einen das Pedal bis zum Wangenknochen vordringt.

- der Staatsförster wird in Rahmen einer Diskussion mit vier Radfahrern ins Gebüsch geschubst.
(Der Förster ist der Chef vom Jäger und versteht in diesem Zusammenhang dessen Engagement nicht und hatte nach diesem Vorfall "etwas weniger für Radfahrer übrig".)

- Kommerzielle Veranstaltung: Radfahren bei Nacht mit Nachtsichtgeräten (ohne Beleuchtung)
(Den Jägern sollte man wenigsten eine Chance geben, das man nicht mit einer Wildsau verwechselt und erschossen wird.)

- Radfahrer schreckt Wildschwein auf, welches dessen Rad zusammenfaltet und den Fahrer verletzt.
Der Radfahrer strengte sodann eine Anzeige und Verfahren gegen die Forstverwaltung an.

Kamera Überwachung:
am Wolfsgraben wurde eine Lichtschranke  montiert, die das Fahraufkommen im Wald erfasste.
An Spitzentagen sollen an die 380 Bewegungen gemessen worden sein.

Zerrüttete Sozialstruktur Schwarzwild:
die Schweine vermehren sich das komplette Jahr über und nicht wie früher nur zweimal im Jahr.
Zum einen geht von der Konstellation „Mensch trifft Sau mit Frischlingen“ ein Gefahrenpotential aus,
zum anderen lässt es sich erfolgreicher Jagen, wenn nicht „ständig“ jemand stört.


----------



## christof1977 (7. Juli 2014)

@topolino Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Schilderung! Das stütz meine Interpretation der Vorkommnisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Juli 2014)

Da sind natürlich extrem unschöne Sachen dabei. Aber gerade die große Zahl an Fahrbewegungen (und damit Fahrern) zeigt ja auch, dass das extreme Einzelfälle sind, wie sie in anderen Lebensbereichen auch vorkommen (Straßenverkehr, etc.). Unfälle mit Geschwindigkeit scheinen zudem eher typisch für Waldautobahnen zu sein als für die verbotenen Pfade.

Das Forstamt täte sicher gut dran, sich mit der Situation zu arrangieren... MTB-Fahren ist da und geht nicht einfach so wieder weg nach einer Weile. Eine Verdrängung durch die Kontrollen in abseitige Zeiten (Niteride im Sommer o.ä.) *ist* kontraproduktiv für die Jäger, das ist wohl klar. Weiterhin hoffe ich doch, dass diese mit einem Nachtsichtgerät 2x gucken, bevor sie schießen. Joggen kann man durchaus ohne Licht im Dunkeln, wenn man sich an die größeren Wege hält.

Insgesamt sollte sich das Forstamt klarmachen, dass sie ein Naherholungsgebiet in einer Metropolregion verwalten und keine Holzplantage in Sibirien. Das seltsame Verständnis des Amts zeigt sich z.B. an den aufgestellten Wandertafeln: auf jeder Topo ist dunkelgrün=Wald und hellgrün=Wiese; bei den Forst-Wandertafeln ist dunkelgrün="Betriebsfläche" und hellgrün="sonstige Naturflächen".



> Der Radfahrer strengte sodann eine Anzeige und Verfahren gegen die Forstverwaltung an.


Probieren kann man (oder die Versicherung) viel, siehe kürzlich abgeschmettertes Helmurteil. Aber dass eine Wildsau walduntypisch wäre, wird wohl kein Gericht bestätigen. Insofern verstehe ich nicht, wieso so etwas Unruhe im Forstamt erzeugen kann.


----------



## microbat (7. Juli 2014)

? - a`mei - schreib i´suaheli !

Es sind diese Spitzen, die das Fass voll machen.
Es sollen keine großen Zahlen an Fahrbewegungen stattfinden.
Wenn nur noch die Leute im Wald unterwegs sind die sich nur auf´m Schotter bewegen, 
dann wird das dort sehr ruhig.

Die Jäger wissen wo die Schotterwege sind und werden dort Nachts nicht auf alles schießen was sich bewegt. 
Die rede ist vom nächtlichen unauffälligen bewegen im Wald bzw. Jagdgebiet.

Das Forstamt ist sich klar darüber, das sie ein Naherholungsgebiet in einer Metropolregion verwalten,
das zum Teil eben auch ein ehemaliger Truppenübungsplatz und "Deponie" ist.
Deshalb hängen ja an vielen Stellen Schilder, die darauf hinweisen. Diese Schilder beachtet nur niemand.

Deshalb gibt es in diesem Gebiet aber auch Wanderwege, Wildpferde - Reh - Wildschwein - Gehege, Waldlehrpfade, Waldbodenlehrpfade. Mit der Einstellung, dass das Forstamt dem Wunsch der Erholungssuchenden nach einen attraktiven Naherholungsgebiet nicht nach kommt, braucht man mit denen erst gar nicht eine Diskussion zu den Wünschen der "Mountainbiker" beginnen. 

Aus der Sicht der Forstverwaltung führen sich "die Mountainbiker" im Naherholungsgebiet auf als wären sie in einer Holzplantage in Sibirien unterwegs.

Ob der von ´ner Sau geplättete Radler recht bekommt oder nicht ist doch egal - aus der Sicht des Försters macht er Ärger, eventuell hat sich die arme Sau verletzt (und macht Ärger) und jedesmal wen der RTW in den Wald einfährt - na ? - klar: macht das Ärger...


----------



## pndrev (7. Juli 2014)

... führt halt dazu, dass es in anderen Wäldern der Region auf einmal viel stärkeres Aufkommen gibt, sowohl von den "normal" Fahrenden, die nicht mit den wilden Buddlern in einen Topf geworfen werden wollen, als auch von den Buddlern selber. Die letzten vier Jahre sind mir z.B. im Fürther Stadtwald insgesamt nicht so viele Biker begegnet wie allein in den letzten zwei Wochen. Wobei die Wanderer immer noch ziemlich entspannt sind, zumindest war das mein Eindruck. Ich halte aber auch an, grüße freundlich und mach Platz...

Das geschilderte Verhalten ist sicher unter aller Sau (besonders das mit den Schwein höhö), aber glaubt man ernsthaft, *diese* Leute interessiert das Verbot?
Nein, man erwischt und vertreibt damit vor allem diejenigen, die sich nicht nachts in den Wald schleichen, die nicht in Nebelaktionen Kicker bauen, die nicht nach Unfällen abhauen sondern Hilfe leisten, die vielleicht einfach nur eine gemütliche Feierabendrunde drehen wollen. Also genau die Falschen. Wurde ja auch so schon zugegeben (k.A. ob in diesem Thread oder in dem zum Rathsberg). Die halten sich dann auch an die Verwarnungen und Verbote, suchen sich den nächsten nahegelegenen Wald. Nur wenn irgendwann kein Wald mehr legal / geduldet befahrbar ist in der direkten Feierabend-Entfernung, tja, was passiert dann? Motten alle ihre sündhaft teuren Bikes ein? Ich halte mich an Sperrungen, fahre deswegen auch nicht mehr in Tennenlohe (obwohl ich in dem Gebiet, das ich befahren habe, weder Wanderer noch gebaute Trails gesehen habe).
Aber sollte ich vor die Wahl gestellt werden, entweder gar nicht mehr zu fahren (weil die anderen Wälder auch auf einmal überfüllt sind) oder halt die Verbote zu missachten - dann halte ich das auch irgendwann wie mit der 2m-Regel in BaWü...

Es wäre schön, wenn die Forste vielleicht über das Gesamtkonzept nachdenken, dass die Sperrung an einer Stelle zwar das Aufkommen senkt, an anderer aber erhöht. Das wird aktuell halt dann einfach auf die andere Zuständigkeit abgewälzt, klassisches Beamtendenken.


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Juli 2014)

Mal eine kleine Idee am Rande.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir mal eine Demo oder ähnliches organisieren und damit auf uns und unsere Bedürfnisse aufmerksam machen würden.

Hier den Thread voll schreiben wird im Moment nicht weiter helfen. Die Briefe an Bürgermeister und Landrat haben scheinbar auch nicht viel bewirkt....


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Juli 2014)

topoloino schrieb:
			
		

> ? - a`mei - schreib i´suaheli !
> [...]Das Forstamt ist sich klar darüber, das sie ein Naherholungsgebiet in einer Metropolregion verwalten,
> [...]Deshalb gibt es in diesem Gebiet aber auch Wanderwege, Wildpferde - Reh - Wildschwein - Gehege, Waldlehrpfade, Waldbodenlehrpfade. Mit der Einstellung, dass das Forstamt dem Wunsch der Erholungssuchenden nach einen attraktiven Naherholungsgebiet nicht nach kommt, braucht man mit denen erst gar nicht eine Diskussion zu den Wünschen der "Mountainbiker" beginnen.


ganz verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht, was du sagen willst bzw wie du die argumentation des forsts darlegst.
entweder mtb-fahren ist eine absolute randerscheinung, dann kann sie nicht das große problem sein, das mit einem "SEK" bekämpft wird. oder mtb-fahren ist ein massenphänomen geworden und damit ein offensichtlicher wunsch vieler waldbenutzer (klar erwartet wohl niemand, dass der forst jetzt trailparks anlegt o.ä.). und da mtben immerhin olympischer sport ist, halte ich es auch für einen validen wunsch im vergleich mit anderen wünschen.
übrigens komme ich mir im reichswald auch als wanderer oder jogger oder whatever nicht willkommen im reichswald (außer kleinen arealen), sondern als besucher einer reinen holzplantage. selbstverständlich kenne ich vergleichswälder in anderen bundesländern/gegenden.


----------



## microbat (8. Juli 2014)

Nun ja - zuerst berichtete ich vom Gespräch mit dem Jäger.
Was er mir erzählte klang Glaubwürdig und lässt den Schluss zu,
dass die "Verantwortlichen" es eben ziemlich gegensätzlich
zu deinen Beitrag (Absatz 2 und 3) sehen...

Den Spruch mit "? - a`mei - schreib i´suaheli  !"
bitte bloß nicht persönlich nehmen,
das wahr eben mein "Gedanke" für den Moment...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Juli 2014)

topolino, keine angst, den spruch habe ich nicht persönlich oder so genommen, ich finde es auch gut, dass du hier etwas mehr aus sicht des forst schreibst als es die mehrheit tut.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (14. Juli 2014)

Jajaja, wenn die Naturschützer mal was beschlagnahmt haben wird das nie mehr was .... genauso wie man vor vielen vielen Jahren das Walberla zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärte und das Modellfliegen verboten hat. Wir haben damals alles versucht, Verein gegründet, trotz Verbot weiter geflogen, Anzeigen kassiert, Geldstrafen bezahlt, vor Gericht gewesen. Über fast 2 Jahre hinweg. Gewonnen hat der Naturschutzbund.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (14. Juli 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> - Radfahrer schreckt Wildschwein auf, welches dessen Rad zusammenfaltet und den Fahrer verletzt.
> Der Radfahrer strengte sodann eine Anzeige und Verfahren gegen die Forstverwaltung an.



Dieser Radfahrer sollte mal besser froh darüber sein, dass Ihn die Wildsau nicht gleich mit zusammen gefaltet hat!


----------



## DownhillEr4 (15. Juli 2014)

Teilweise sind die Biker auch selbst Schuld wenn immer mehr Verbote kommen.
Probleme zwischen Förstern, Jägern, Waldbesitzern und Bikern wird es wohl immer geben, weil es immer ein paar Vollpfosten gibt, die meinen sie können ausserhalb Ihrer 4 Wände tun und lassen was sie wollen.

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...oz/775372/sprungschanzen_im_forst_provoz.html

Regeln sind vielen nicht klar: „Das Radfahren (...) ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig“, heißt es im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz. Wer sich daran nicht hält, begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einem Bußgeld geahndet werden kann.

In diesem Thread sind auch einige die das noch nicht kapiert haben, oder kapieren wollen. Egal was Ihr anstellt, früher oder später zieht ihr den kürzeren. 

Wenn Ihr Action wollt, fahrt auf offiziellen Trails da gibt es genug. Wenn natürliche Unebenheiten der Natur nicht genügen geht doch einfach im Bikepark nach Osternohe z.b.

Achja, wer in einem ehmaligen Truppenübungsgelände Pilze sammelt und diese danach auch noch verzehrt, ist auch nicht gerade der Intelligenteste ..... aber egal nicht mein Problem


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> „Das Radfahren (...) ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig“,
> 
> Wenn Ihr Action wollt, fahrt auf offiziellen Trails da gibt es genug.




Leider wurden "geeignete Wege" nicht näher definiert. Für mich ist jeder Weg "geeignet", den ich zumindest weit genug einsehen kann um Wanderern Platz zu machen, unabhängig von Entstehunggeschichte (woher soll ich die kennen?), Breite und Bodenbeschaffenheit (irgendwo im weiteren Paragraphen steht IIRC auch was von naturfesten Wegen, also keine künstlich angelegte Forstpisten).


Was sind denn "offizielle Trails"? Ich hab in Tennenlohe noch keine ausgeschildert gesehen...


----------



## DownhillEr4 (15. Juli 2014)

z.b.
http://www.franken-tour.de/mtb-tagestouren/erlanger-umland/schmale-pfade/schmale-pfade.html 

Das man mit Pickel, Spaten und Axt anrückt in fremden Eigentum um sich das zu schaffen was nicht vorhanden ist, das kann es nicht sein. Egal wo. Ich würde gerne die Leute sehen was die sagen würden wenn man bei denen im Garten ein Loch gräbt und einen Baum einpflanzt.

Muss man sich eben mit dem zufrieden geben was es gibt oder dort hin fahren wo einem ganz offiziell das geboten wird was man gerne hätte.


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2014)

Und wo ist die *im Wald* ausgeschildert?
Wenn ich jetzt eine Webseite baue, wo die Trails drauf sind, sind die dann auch offiziell? Auf der verlinkten Tourenbeschreibung sehe ich nirgends einen "offiziellen" Stempel!
Und woran erkennt man, dass die Northshore auf dem zweiten Foto legal ist?
Wo ist der Unterschied der Stelle auf dem ersten Foto zu den Dutzenden anderen Trails, die es im Wald dort gibt, die aber scheinbar nicht legal sind, obwohl sie auch nicht anders beschildert sind als diese "offizielle" Route?
Gerade vom Aussichtspunkt runter geht es direkt gegenüber in den Wald auf enge Trails, wieso ist im Wald links offiziell und legal, geradeaus aber nicht, und woran erkenne ich das, wenn ich vor Ort bin? *Ist* das überhaupt noch legal nach neuester Auslegung?
Wie vereinbart sich die Aussage "nur offizielle Trails" (die ich wie gesagt, noch nie gefunden habe) mit dem Gesetz, das ein allgemeines Betretungsrecht aller geeignete Wege ausspricht (von dir zitiert), sowie der Vereinbarung der DIMB, ADFC, etc... zum Thema Mountainbiking mit dem Staat Bayern?


----------



## static (15. Juli 2014)

1. Das ist eine Privatseite, nichts "offizielles". (Offizielle Routen brauchts meiner Meinung eh nicht...).
2. Der Wegverlauf führt mal direkt über die Winterleite und andere nicht legal betretbare Abschnitte ;-)


----------



## DownhillEr4 (15. Juli 2014)

Manchmal glaube ich, ich manche sehen den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 

Es gibt keine einheitliche Beschilderung. Muss man sich eben vorher schlau machen wo die Routen verlaufen und wie sie beschildert sind.

die machen das z.b. mit farblich getrennten Markierungen
http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mountainbiking/mtb-heiligenstadt.html


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2014)

Zufällig bin ich den Teil gegenüber des Aussichtspunktes oft gefahren. Dort _stehen keine Schilder_. Keine Schilder, keine Route. Die Beschilderung in Heiligenstadt ist mir in Tennenlohe ehrlich gesagt sowas von egal...

Zum Thema Winterleite hat @static ja schon geschrieben. Und ich wiederhole meine Frage: Wieso ist eine Webseite, die in keinster Weise eine Kennzeichnung des LRA (oder was auch immer) trägt, auf einmal "offiziell"? Wenn ich eine Webseite baue und dort meine Tourempfehlungen veröffentliche, sind die dann auch offiziell?

Und wie ist dies vereinbar mit dem allgemeinen Betretungsrecht ("geeignete Wege"!, der Vereinbarung Mountainbiking, etc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillEr4 (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn eine Gemeinde oder ein Landkreis Wege auch für MTBs bewirbt dann sind diese Rundkurse für mich offiziell. Egal wie die beschildert sind.


----------



## christof1977 (15. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Gemeinde oder ein Landkreis Wege auch für MTBs bewirbt dann sind diese Rundkurse für mich offiziell. Egal wie die beschildert sind.


Diese Einstellung nützt Dir bei einer Kontrolle recht wenig. Die Verwanung ist mit bis zu 1000 Euro belegt.
Weiterhin bringt uns diese Einstellung leider auch bei der Suche nach einer Lösung nicht voran.


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2014)

Und bitte welche Gemeinde steht denn hinter "Franken-Tour"?

Die Trails gegenüber des Aussichtspunkts sind explizit illegal nach neuer Auslegung des Betretungsverbots! Winterleite ebenfalls!

Ich bastel mir jetzt auch eine Webseite mit ein paar schicken Stadtfotos, nenne sie was mit "Metropolregion", veröffentliche dort meine Lieblingstouren und schon darf ich sie fahren oder was?


----------



## kleinhmi (15. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich nicht so schwer zu kapieren, dass es keine legalen Trails an der Winterleite gibt.
Die besagte Northshore gibt es eh nicht mehr, dass ist dann das Ergebnis unserer Wildbuddler-Kollegen.

Vielen Dank Ihr Idioten!!!


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2014)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht so schwer zu kapieren, dass es keine legalen Trails an der Winterleite gibt.
> Die besagte Northshore gibt es eh nicht mehr, dass ist dann das Ergebnis unserer Wildbuddler-Kollegen.




Aber da auf der Webseite steht, ich darf! Und da ist auch ein Foto von der Northshore!

/Sarkasmus


----------



## christof1977 (15. Juli 2014)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Ihr Idioten!!!



Leute, ich denke, so kommen wir nicht weiter. Wenn wir als MTBler uns gegenseitig zerfleischen und die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, ist das doch nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der anderen Interessensgruppen. Immer locker durch die Hose atmen, dann klappt's auch mit den Nachbarn.


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2014)

Naja, dass die wilder Bauerei nicht hilfreich ist, sollte allen klar sein. Aber man muss halt auch mal versuchen, diejenigen anszusprechen oder ihnen klarzumachen, was sie in letzter Konsequenz verursachen...


----------



## christof1977 (15. Juli 2014)

Genau das müssen wir erreichen. Vielen ist gar nicht bewusst, dass die Trailbauerei nicht legal ist. Da laufen schon mal Jugendliche mit Schaufel und Hacke rum und haben ihren Spaß. Die wissen es einfach nicht besser, da hilft nur Aufklärung.
Aufklärung heisst aber, diese Leute nicht als Idioten oder sonst wie zu betiteln, sondern vernünftig und sachlich miteinander reden.
Verbote bringen nichts, wenn man deren Hintergrund nicht versteht.
Ein möglicher Ansatz: Trails, die neu gebaut werden, umgehend zurückbauen. Da müssen dann aber Zettel mit einer nachvollziehbaren Erklätung hin, warum das gemacht wurde. Sonste dreht sich die Spirale ...


----------



## lowfat (15. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Gemeinde oder ein Landkreis Wege auch für MTBs bewirbt dann sind diese Rundkurse für mich offiziell. Egal wie die beschildert sind.


Das kannst Du evtl. anführen, wenn Du einen Widerspruch zu Deinem Bussgeldbescheid schreibst. Vielleicht bekommst Du dann mildernde Umstände. Die einzigen Wege, auf denen Radfahren erlaubt ist, stehen in der Sperrverordnung. Und diese wurde im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht. Damit ist sie gültig. So einfach ist das für eine Verwaltung. Daß uns das nicht gefällt und in gewisser Weise auch absurd ist, ist offensichtlich. Hilft aber nichts.
Webseiten mit Trailempfehlungen oder detailliert aufgeführten Trails wie auf openstreetmap sind ein Teil des Problems. Veröffentlichte Trails sind als touristische Empfehlungen toll, führen aber zu den Problemen, die wir heute im Tennenloher Forst und am Rathsberg haben.
Deshalb: keine Trails veröffentlichen! Das hat nichts mit Egoismus zu tun, sondern damit, unseren Sport zu schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ein möglicher Ansatz: Trails, die neu gebaut werden, umgehend zurückbauen. Da müssen dann aber Zettel mit einer nachvollziehbaren Erklätung hin, warum das gemacht wurde. Sonste dreht sich die Spirale ...



Funktioniert übrigens bestens. Als Biker weiß man ja auch, *wie* man das machen muss um mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Aufwand wieder zu verursachen. 

Hier bei mir im Landschaftsschutzgebiet schon bestens praktiziert. Ein klein wenig tat es mit ja leid, weil es echt gut geshaped war...


----------



## christof1977 (15. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Funktioniert übrigens bestens. Als Biker weiß man ja auch, *wie* man das machen muss um mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Aufwand wieder zu verursachen.
> 
> Hier bei mir im Landschaftsschutzgebiet schon bestens praktiziert. Ein klein wenig tat es mit ja leid, weil es echt gut geshaped war...



Tja, da schlagen halt zwei Herzen. Einerseits machen die Strecken durchaus Spaß und man weiß, welche Arbeit so ein Bau macht. Man ist ja MTBler. Aber andererseit sieht man halt die Probleme, die damit einhergehen.


----------



## lowfat (15. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Funktioniert übrigens bestens. Als Biker weiß man ja auch, *wie* man das machen muss um mit minimalen Aufwand maximalen Aufwand wieder zu verursachen.
> 
> Hier bei mir im Landschaftsschutzgebiet schon bestens praktiziert. Ein klein wenig tat es mit ja leid, weil es echt gut geshaped war...


Hab ich auch schon mehrfach gemacht. Echte schade um manche schönen Trails, aber an und an leider notwendig


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (15. Juli 2014)

> Webseiten mit Trailempfehlungen oder detailliert aufgeführten Trails wie auf openstreetmap sind ein Teil des Problems. Veröffentlichte Trails sind als touristische Empfehlungen toll, führen aber zu den Problemen, die wir heute im Tennenloher Forst und am Rathsberg haben.
> Deshalb: keine Trails veröffentlichen! Das hat nichts mit Egoismus zu tun, sondern damit, unseren Sport zu schützen.


naja, der mtb-tourismus in unsere gegend (also ER/N/Fü, ohne fränk. Schweiz) dürfte sich doch in engen grenzen halten. viele veröffentlichte trails entzerren ja auch die mtb-fahrerdichte: wenn in openstreetmap im reichswald halt nur die winterleite drin ist, fahren viele zur winterleite. wenn 10 über das gebiet verteilte spots drin wären, würden alle 10 spots angefahren werden und die winterleite entlastet. nur als hypothetisches beispiel...  und am rathsberg ist eine veröffentlichung doch eh wurscht: das gebiet ist so übersichtlich, da findet man die trails automatisch ob mit oder ohne route. ;-)


PS: An der Winterleite hängen doch so Zettel von der IG MTB, dass man nicht bauen soll etc. Gibt es den irgendwo zum Download? Könnte man ein paar einstecken und an "Neubaugebieten" hinterlassen. Die Ferien kommen ja bald ;-)


----------



## DownhillEr4 (15. Juli 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung nützt Dir bei einer Kontrolle recht wenig. Die Verwanung ist mit bis zu 1000 Euro belegt.



Für Modellfliegen waren am Walberla bis zu 250.000 Euro veranschlagt. Die erste Verwanung hat damals 35,- € gekostet, die zweite, 60,-€ und beim dritten mal ging es vor Gericht. Den Betrag schreibe ich jetzt nicht, ich will niemanden den Abend versauen.
Übrigens, die Polizei fuhr mit ihrem Kübel quer durchs Naturschutzgebiet über Schleifhausen direkt bis zur Kapelle hoch.



> Mit dem Schweinsbraten im Magen treten wir dann die Pegnitz Tour an. Diese Strecke, offizielle beschilderte MTB Route, geschaffen von den Mitgliedern von Shiem-a-no gegen allen Widerstand.....


[mehr]

Vielleicht kann euch ja die Shiem-a-no Gruppe weiter helfen bei den Problemen, die hat es ja schliesslich auch geschafft. Vielleicht sind ja Mitglieder hier online?


----------



## DownhillEr4 (16. Juli 2014)

zwar schon bisschen älter aber liest sich vernünftig. http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...sen-mountainbiker-aus-1.3210538?searched=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (16. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> zwar schon bisschen älter aber liest sich vernünftig. http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...sen-mountainbiker-aus-1.3210538?searched=true




Ich finds gut, dass du dich hier engagieren willst, aber es bringt uns wenig, wenn wir uns mit unserer Diskussion im Kreis drehen.
Und deine Schlussfolgerungen, besonders anhand des angeblich legalen Trailnetzes sind auch nicht soooooo zielführend, da es schlicht und einfach nicht existiert.
Als ehemals direkter Anwohner des Walberlas in SchlAifhausen, kann ich dir auch versichern, dass das Walberla gebiet nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem Reichswald und der hier vorliegenden Problematik vergleichbar is.


----------



## christof1977 (16. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> zwar schon bisschen älter aber liest sich vernünftig. http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...sen-mountainbiker-aus-1.3210538?searched=true



Ich kannte den Artikel zwar schon, aber es sind ein paar Infos drin, die durchaus verwertbar sind. Danke!


----------



## kleinhmi (16. Juli 2014)

Ja interessante Info´s, bei schmalen Sandpisten und Rückegassen drückt man angeblich ein Auge zu. Soso, ob hier auch wirklich 1:1 abgedruckt wurde, was im Interview gesagt wurde??? Darf nach den letzten Erfahrungen bezweifelt werden...


----------



## DownhillEr4 (16. Juli 2014)

Der Threadstarter (Grimmbold) scheint sich im Tennenloher Forst sehr gut auszukennen 

http://www.bushcraft-deutschland.de/viewtopic.php?f=22&p=139567


----------



## gandi85 (16. Juli 2014)

der wurde bereits kontaktiert. Nützt aber wieder keinem weiter. Gesperrt ist das gesamte gebiet, ob es in manchen gebieten "gefährlicher" ist als in anderen interessiert bei solch einer verordnung nicht.


----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2014)

Ein Vorschlag zur Entspannung...
...hilfreich wäre es, wenn Beschreibungen und zum Beispiel GPS Tracks "so weit wie möglich" aus dem "Netz" verschwinden würden.
Mir ist klar, dass das "Netz" nichts vergisst und man nicht alle "Anbieter" erreicht, aber wenn jeder der Beschreibungen im Netz findet
den Autor darum bittet diese zu entfernen, würde das "beruhigend" wirken.

Beispiel:
http://www.franken-tour.de/mtb-tagestouren/erlanger-umland/schmale-pfade/schmale-pfade.html


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Juli 2014)

Es sollte mindestens ein Hinweis drinstehen in solchen Touren, dass illegale Wege dabei sind und das befahren dieser mit 30-xxx€ belegt werden kann. Das wäre auf jeden Fall hilfreich für alle potentiellen Nachfahrer und dürfte evtl. eher umzusetzen sein als eine Löschung.


----------



## pndrev (18. Juli 2014)

Rückmeldung des Betreibers Franken-Tour.de:

Leider habe ich den Bericht über die Fahrverbote gelesen.
Ja, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen hier einen entsprechenden Hinweis bei den Touren einfügen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht und ich hoffe, dass es bald eine Lösung für die Fahrverbote gibt.
​Auf meinen Vorschlag, sich ebenfalls beim LRA etc zu engagieren, scheint er aber nicht einzugehen...


----------



## kleinhmi (18. Juli 2014)

Dieses WE ist ja Bombenwetter vorhergesagt, also haltet die Augen auf, denn ich vermute, es wird wieder Kontrollen geben...


----------



## lowfat (18. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Rückmeldung des Betreibers Franken-Tour.de:
> 
> Leider habe ich den Bericht über die Fahrverbote gelesen.
> Ja, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen hier einen entsprechenden Hinweis bei den Touren einfügen.
> ...


danke für Dein Engagement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (18. Juli 2014)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Dieses WE ist ja Bombenwetter vorhergesagt, also haltet die Augen auf, denn ich vermute, es wird wieder Kontrollen geben...


Bitte im Zweifelsfalle Bilder der Kontrollen machen (und natürlich die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Fotografierten beachten!)


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Juli 2014)

Heute wieder Polizei im Wald


----------



## lowfat (27. Juli 2014)

Wo hast Du sie gesehen?

Hier mal ein Beitrag mit Hintergründen zum Mountainbiken auf den ehemaligen Schiessplatz Tenennlohe:
http://www.ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/2014/07/mountainbiken-im-bereich-des-ehemaligen.html


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Juli 2014)

Polizeiauto fuhr unterhalb vom Turmberg und am Pferdegehege lang. Hab einige Leute angesprochen und auf das Verbot  aufmerksam gemacht. Allgemeines Entsetzen und Unverständnis bei NWalkern, Wanderern und anderen Bikern. KEINER wusste vom Betr.Verbot!


----------



## lowfat (27. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info


----------



## derwaaal (29. Juli 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beitrag mit Hintergründen zum Mountainbiken auf den ehemaligen Schiessplatz Tenennlohe:
> http://www.ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/2014/07/mountainbiken-im-bereich-des-ehemaligen.html


Super Beitrag, danke!
Da sieht man auch einige der Ranges über das heutige Verbotsgebiet hinausgehen.
Ist die Karte offiziell? Oder habt Ihr die nach bestem Wissen eingezeichnet?
Danke & Grüße


----------



## kleinhmi (29. Juli 2014)

Ist ja interessant, dass man laut der Karte früher sogar über die Verbindungsstraße Neunhof-Kalchreuth geballert hat. Kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern. Sehr professionell...

Wir waren am WE mal zur Abwechslung im Bikepark Bischofsmais, um dem ganzen Quatsch hier mal den Rücken zu kehren. Dort kann man sich mal abschauen, wie man auch mit Bikern umgehen kann, auch wenn die natürlich damit auch ihr Geld verdienen.


----------



## christof1977 (29. Juli 2014)

Naja, das ist in Osternohe und in Spicak nicht anders. Wie Du selbst sagtest: die verdienen ihr Geld damit.


----------



## pndrev (29. Juli 2014)

Du willst aber nicht ernsthaft Bikeparks mit einem Touren-Trailgebiet vergleichen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinhmi (29. Juli 2014)

Ja es geht aber auch nicht nur um den Bikepark, sondern auch das drum herum.
Das Miteinander scheint im Erzgerbirge ja auch besser zu funktionieren, siehe Stonemantrail und Trailcenter Rabenberg.

Das ist echt ein Graus, was hier im Moment abgeht und z.T. aber auch total amateurhaft von den Behörden umgesetzt bzw. informiert. Frag doch mal irgendjemand im Wald nach der Verordnung, die kennt keine Sau und es wird auch nirgendwo im Wald auf die Änderung hingewiesen. Solche Amateure bezahlen wir mit unseren Steuergeldern!!!


----------



## kleinhmi (29. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Du willst aber nicht ernsthaft Bikeparks mit einem Touren-Trailgebiet vergleichen, oder?


Wieso nicht, gibt es um den Park kein Touren-Trailgebiet? Wäre mir neu...


----------



## lowfat (29. Juli 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Super Beitrag, danke!
> Da sieht man auch einige der Ranges über das heutige Verbotsgebiet hinausgehen.
> Ist die Karte offiziell? Oder habt Ihr die nach bestem Wissen eingezeichnet?
> Danke & Grüße


Die Karte mit den Schiessbahnen ist aus einem Buch. Interessant wird es durch das Übereinanderlegen mit topografischen Karten. Dann sieht man, dass z.B. die Munitionsbunker bei Weiher auch im Bereich der Panzergeschossbahnen lagen (genau wie die Kalchitrails). Ich interpretiere das so, daß diese Geschossbereiche eine reine Sicherheitszone sind. Die haben nicht wirklich bis in die Bunker geschossen. Dort waren Wachsoldaten stationiert. In den Bunkern lag Munition für bis zu 3 Wochen Krieg. Es wäre sehr riskant gewesen, dorthin zu schiessen. D.h. es wurde auch nicht bis zu dem Kalchitrails gschossen. Das wäre wegen der Waldbrandgefahr auch zu riskant gewesen. Es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, daß dort oben Munition liegt. 
Im Kernbereich um das Pferdegehege sieht es anders aus. Da liegt eine Menge altes Zeug rum. Gefährlich sind die Sprenggranaten, die die Deutsche Wehrmacht am Ende des 2. Weltkriegs verschossen haben, als ihnen die Übungsmunition ausgegangen war. 

Anfang der 90er bin ich auch häufig über die alte Dormitzer Straße gefahren und habe dort öfter Amerikaner getroffen. Wenn geschossen wurde, haben sie einfach die Schlagbäume zugemacht. Die Überreste der Schlagbäume stehen noch heute an einigen Stellen. So einfach war das...


----------



## pndrev (29. Juli 2014)

Aktualisierung auf http://www.franken-tour.de/mtb-tagestouren/erlanger-umland/schmale-pfade/schmale-pfade.html

ACHTUNG: Leider ist es aktuell im Reichswald nicht mehr möglich abseits der offiziellen Wege zu fahren.
Es drohen Bußgelder! Bitte haltet Euch an die Fahrverbote.
Infos dazu findet Ihr auf der facebook-Seite der DIMB IG Erlangen​


----------



## kolados (12. August 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Aktualisierung auf http://www.franken-tour.de/mtb-tagestouren/erlanger-umland/schmale-pfade/schmale-pfade.html
> 
> ACHTUNG: Leider ist es aktuell im Reichswald nicht mehr möglich abseits der offiziellen Wege zu fahren.
> Es drohen Bußgelder! Bitte haltet Euch an die Fahrverbote.
> Infos dazu findet Ihr auf der facebook-Seite der DIMB IG Erlangen​


nö


----------



## christof1977 (12. August 2014)

kolados schrieb:


> nö


Was meinst du mit nö? Du willst dich nicht an die Fahrverbote halten?
Schade, denn das wäre wichtig, damit wir in ein Gespräch mit den zuständigen Behörden kommen und eine gute Lösung für alle finden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. August 2014)

kolados ist schon öfters durch sein konkret krasses Auftreten aufgefallen, ich würden Troll nicht weiter füttern.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. August 2014)

Hab noch bisschen mit Ansbach geschrieben, aber mir fällt zum Reichswald nicht mehr viel ein (die geschotterten Wege wurden freilich sorgfältig entmunitioniert, die ganzen Waldarbeiter sind professionell geschulte Minenräumkräfte, das freigegebene Wegenetz ist "ausreichend" für alle erlaubten Nutzungen des Waldes), zudem hat das Amt den Schriftverkehr mit mir für beendet erklärt.

Wie wird man eigentlich "Selbstwerber"? Vielleicht kann die DIMB Selbstwerber an der Winterleite/im Wolfsgraben werden und jedes Mitglied  unterschreibt die Haftungsverzichtserklärung (so wird das mit den Selbstwerbern gehandhabt) und bringt ab und zu ein Holzstöckchen von der Tour mit raus. ;-)


----------



## static (12. August 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ... das freigegebene Wegenetz ist "ausreichend" für alle erlaubten Nutzungen des Waldes


Ich hab mir am Sonntag sagen lassen, dass angeblich sogar die Beschilderung der Wanderwege auf den nicht mehr zulässigen Wegen entfernt werden soll...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. August 2014)

das wäre nur logisch.

info zum rathsberg (lohnt keinen eigenen eintrag im faden dazu): der markierte wanderweg durch das nsg (grünpunkt vom fränk. albverein) ist ungenehmigt markiert worden (dem grundbesitzer muss das markieren eines wegs zumindest angezeigt werden), aber das begehen wird geduldet.


----------



## kolados (12. August 2014)

*@christoff 1977*
gibt es deiner meinung nach wirklich ernsthafte verhandlungen? 

und in wie weit wäre es hilfreich wenn wir uns jetzt auch noch ausm tennenloher vertreiben lassen? 



ich bin der letzte der dem sport was böses will 
will nur in ruhe meine trails fahren.  


ps bin n bisschen geschockt von der entwicklung momentan. habe das gefühl das keinerlei kompromissbereitschaft seitens der gesetzgebung da is.


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2014)

Wir sind alle geschockt von der Entwicklung und davon, daß manche Stellen den Wald und das Erholungsbedürfnus der Bevölkerung als reinen Verwaltungsgegenstand sehen.

Es gibt ernsthafte Gespräche. Es gibt ja zwei Ansprechpartner: Wie viel weiter oben geschrieben gibt es gute Gespräche mit der Stadt Erlangen.
Der Landkreis ERH hat 2012 ein Konzeptpapier zur touristischen Entwicklung erstellen lassen, in dem auch Handlungsempfehlungen zum Thema Mountainbiken ausgesprochen werden. Dort steht, daß die beteiligten Interessengruppen frühzeitig eingebunden werden sollen. Leider passiert in ERH genau das Gegenteil. Dort hat man uns Mountainbiker in der täglichen Verwaltungsarbeit noch nicht (als Potenzial) wahrgenommen. Die wissen gar nicht, wieviele wir sind und wie groß der Bedarf für Trails ist. Vermutlich kennen gar nicht alle Verwaltungsstellen von ERH das Papier. Wir arbeiten daran, das ins Bewusstsein zu bringen. Morgen gibt es dazu einen Termin mit dem Ranghöchsten aus ERH. Mit dem Landkreis ERH stehen wir noch ganz am Anfang  

Was im Moment wenig hilfreich ist, wenn zum Beispiel an der Felsenabfahrt im Wolfsgraben neue Chickenways gebaut werden, weil die traditionellen Spuren jetzt  ausgefahren sind. Die Abfahrt liegt genau im Jagdrevier des Jägers, der dort oben am meisten Ärger macht.


----------



## pndrev (13. August 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> das freigegebene Wegenetz ist "ausreichend" für alle erlaubten Nutzungen des Waldes)



Komisch, wenn ich das Waldgesetz lese, ist da Biken explizit erlaubt, ohne Begrenzung der Wegbreite. Daher wäre das auch eine "erlaubte Nutzung". Und ob das Angebot für eine Interessensgruppe "ausreichend" ist, sollte man doch wohl eher die Interessenten des Angebots fragen, oder?


----------



## kolados (13. August 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wir sind alle geschockt von der Entwicklung und davon, daß manche Stellen den Wald und das Erholungsbedürfnus der Bevölkerung als reinen Verwaltungsgegenstand sehen.
> 
> Es gibt ernsthafte Gespräche. Es gibt ja zwei Ansprechpartner: Wie viel weiter oben geschrieben gibt es gute Gespräche mit der Stadt Erlangen.
> Der Landkreis ERH hat 2012 ein Konzeptpapier zur touristischen Entwicklung erstellen lassen, in dem auch Handlungsempfehlungen zum Thema Mountainbiken ausgesprochen werden. Dort steht, daß die beteiligten Interessengruppen frühzeitig eingebunden werden sollen. Leider passiert in ERH genau das Gegenteil. Dort hat man uns Mountainbiker in der täglichen Verwaltungsarbeit noch nicht (als Potenzial) wahrgenommen. Die wissen gar nicht, wieviele wir sind und wie groß der Bedarf für Trails ist. Vermutlich kennen gar nicht alle Verwaltungsstellen von ERH das Papier. Wir arbeiten daran, das ins Bewusstsein zu bringen. Morgen gibt es dazu einen Termin mit dem Ranghöchsten aus ERH. Mit dem Landkreis ERH stehen wir noch ganz am Anfang
> ...



da bin ich ganz deiner meinung das von "sachbeschädigungen" abzusehen ist, nur ich bin lang genug in bayern zu hause um zu wissen das es sich mit dem fahrverbot warscheinlich genau so verhält wie das baaden am marloffsteiner baggersee oder marihuana rauchen. das verbot wird bestehen bleiben! egal wie gut die argumente sind die wir vorbringen, nur is biken leider für mich wie für mich wie für andere kiffen  es is ein hochgenuss ich bin süchtig danach, und daher muss ich dieses verbot ignorieren somit werde ich als mtbler in die illegalität getrieben. *und das is für mich schonmal ne falsche verhandlungsbasis.  *Ich war geschockt, polizei im wald zu sehen die auch noch versuchen mich anzuhalten. Schaut mal auf welchen juristischen ebenen die sich bewegen und was alles notwändig wäre um da gegenzusteuern, ich glaube nicht das die dimb sich soweit aus dem fenster lehnen wird.

Ich persönlich verstehe die welt nicht mehr. Ich bin stink sauer und entteuscht. und auch was der jugend rein pädagogisch durch die situation vermittelt wird is fraglich. und ich glaube sehr wohl das die wissen welche masse an mtbler es gibt aber>>> nur haben andere ne bessere lobby, siehe auch beitrag von pndrev Entscheidungen werden einfach an der masse vorbei getroffen


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn ich das Waldgesetz lese, ist da Biken explizit erlaubt, ohne Begrenzung der Wegbreite. Daher wäre das auch eine "erlaubte Nutzung". Und ob das Angebot für eine Interessensgruppe "ausreichend" ist, sollte man doch wohl eher die Interessenten des Angebots fragen, oder?


Sehe ich auch so - wenn da nicht diese Sperrverordnungen von 1994 und 2014 wären, die für den Tennenloher Forst das Fahren abseits der befetigten Wege verbieten. Diese Verordnungen existieren zwar, werden in der Praxis aber widersprüchlich umgesetzt.

Und noch mal: wir können hier gerne diskutieren. Wenn jeder nur für sich mit Ärger im Bauch im Wald rumfährt, wird in den Verwaltungen niemand wahrnehmen, daß es in und um Erlangen tausende Mountainbiker gibt, die am liebsten Singletrails fahren. Solange wir in ihren Augen nur eine gesichtslose Masse sind, wird sich gar nichts bewegen. Und wir sind ja nicht die Einzigen, die es betrifft. Deshalb haben wir morgen diesen Termin im Landratsamt. Es geht darum, den Montainbikern der Region ein Gesicht zu geben, die Widersprüche der jetzigen Situation (nicht nur für die MTBer) und Lösungsmöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (13. August 2014)

wenn es auch um den rathsberg geht: richtet ihnen mal von mir folgendes aus ;-) (meine emails werden ja nicht mehr bearbeitet...)
- sie sollen ihre verordnung in einer ruhigen minute nochmal lesen, sie haben sich nämlich völlig verstiegen mit ihrer interpretation: die klare verordnung sagt aus, dass das begehen der in der karte (=TOP50) eingezeichneten wege erlaubt ist, weiterhin darf auf geeigneten wegen geritten werden (ich habe positiv formuliert, in der verordnung wird natürlich negativ formuliert, also "verboten ist ein verlassen der wege" etc); fahrradfahren ist überall verboten. Das angebliche Betretungsverbot ist ein Hirngespinst und führt zu unkittbaren formalen Logikbrüchen in der Verordnung.
- reiten zu erlauben auf geeigneten wegen aber radfahren nicht ist lächerlich.
- gegen eine duldung von radfahren auf den gekennzeichneten wegen spricht aus naturschutzfachlichen gründen nichts (vgl die einschlägigen studien, z.b. BUND)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2014)

kolados schrieb:


> ... Schaut mal auf welchen juristischen ebenen die sich bewegen und was alles notwändig wäre um da gegenzusteuern, ich glaube nicht das die dimb sich soweit aus dem fenster lehnen wird.
> ...


Wenn es vernünftig und erforderlich ist, denke ich, schon!


----------



## christof1977 (15. August 2014)

Leute, nehmt mal wieder ein bisschen Gas raus, es hilft nichts, wenn wir uns aufregen und die Fronten damit noch weiter verhärten.
Zum Thema Waldgesetz in Bayern: das spielt im Tennenloher Forst nur eine untegeordnete Rolle, denn hier trägt zum einen das bayrische Naturschutzgesetz und die Verordnung über das NSG Tennenloher Forst. Zum anderen herrscht im Tennenloher Forst ein allgemeines Betretungsverbot ausserhalb befestigter Wege. Die Angaben aus dem Waldgesetz spielen daher meines Erachtens keine Rolle, @pndrev.
Leider ist es wirklich so, dass wir MTBler die letzten Jahre nur geduldet waren, was sich im Moment offenbar ändert. Da nützt es nichts, sich über die Verbote hinwegzusetzen, das verhärtet die Fronten nur noch mehr, da hat keiner was davon.

@kolados, zur Frage der Ernsthaftigkeit der Gespräche: Wir sind dran, Kontakte zu knüpfen und v.a. unser Image, welches nicht das beste ist, wieder gerade zu rücken. Leider gibt es eben wie in jeder Interessensgruppe das ein oder andere schwarze Schaf. Deren Verhalten brennt sich ein und wird auf die gesamte MTB-Gemeinde projeziert. Das ganze Vorhaben dauert und geht sicher nicht von heute auf morgen. Wir brauchen einen langen Atem und den Rückhalt von Seiten der MTBler. Das bedeutet im Moment leider auch Verzicht. Ich gehe halt stattdessen vermehrt Rennradfahren, da ärgern sich die Autofahrer dann drüber. Da kann ich aber auch nichts mehr tun 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: wir arbeiten an mehreren Fronten an Lösungen, die für alle gut sind (Beispiel Erlanger Meilwald, Stadtgebiet). Dazu brauchen wir aber Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (15. August 2014)

Die "Fronten" werden i.W. verhärtet durch das verschobene Grundverständnis der Behörden.
- Sie wollen bestimmen, was für die Waldnutzer "ausreichend" ist.
- Sie geben zu, dass die Waldarbeiten im Reichswald hochgefährlich sind (wenn man mal die in der Verordnung ausgebreitete Gefahrenlage als gegeben ansieht), aber verlautbaren, "dass es dem Grundstückseigentümer nicht verwehrt werden kann, seine Grundstücke zu betreten". Nein, das ist keine "Betriebsfläche" des Landesforsts, der Grundeigentümer ist das Land/der Bund = WIR!!!


----------



## SuShu (24. August 2014)

Ein super Beispiel, wie gründlich bei den Entscheidungen im Naturschutzgebiet nachgedacht wird:

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/aufregung-wegen-vermeintlicher-tellerminen-im-reichswald-1.3837196?searched=true


----------



## microbat (25. August 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ein super Beispiel, wie gründlich bei den Entscheidungen im Naturschutzgebiet nachgedacht wird:
> 
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/aufregung-wegen-vermeintlicher-tellerminen-im-reichswald-1.3837196?searched=true




Bei mir geht der Link nicht und so fand ich zwei Beiträge:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...intlicher-tellerminen-im-reichswald-1.3837196
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/tellermine-aus-dem-zweiten-weltkrieg-gesprengt-1.3496382


----------



## psijc (25. August 2014)

Wie kommt man denn auf dieses dünne Brett? Gelände markieren mit Übungsminen??  Aber da sieht man mal wie gefährlich es dort ist! Laufend ist der Kampfmittelräumdienst vor Ort!!


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. August 2014)

Übungsminen fügen sich ins Landschaftsbild eines ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes ein, wird man sich da gedacht haben.


----------



## static (31. August 2014)

Ich muss mal was loswerden, weil's mir erst gestern wieder dermaßen negativ aufgefallen ist:
Die Autos im Forst... Teilweise absolut unverantwortliche Raserei auf den Schotterwegen!
Als Radfahrer muss ich Rücksicht auf die schwächeren Fußgänger nehmen. Bei manchem Autofahrer scheint das Verständnis für solche Prinzipien aber nicht wirklich ausgeprägt zu sein. Der Personenkreis, der sich dort mit Auto aufhält, dürfte ja recht überschaubar sein, trotzdem mangelt es dem ein oder anderen wohl am Gefühl dafür, in was für einem Gebiet er sich da bewegt und welche anderen Waldbesucher sich dort zusammen mit ihm aufhalten. Meine Güte, das ist keine Autobahn! Da sind überall Familien mit Kindern! Wären die Kleinen da gestern nur einen Ticken früher auf die Kreuzung gekommen, hätten wir wieder einen tollen Artikel in der Zeitung... Das kann's doch nicht sein!
Was da teilweise für Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden ist Wahnsinn. Aufwirbelnde Steinchen, 100m-lange Staubwolke hinter sich herziehen, da klappt's dann natürlich auch nicht mehr mit rechts-vor-links. Und warum muss ich als Radfahrer eigentlich in den Graben ausweichen und anhalten, damit das entgegenkommende Fahrzeug vorbei kann? Sollte ja wohl genau andersrum sein.
So, tut mir leid, erstmal wieder genug Mimimi von mir. Hat mich gestern nur tierisch geärgert.


----------



## kolados (31. August 2014)

static schrieb:


> Ich muss mal was loswerden, weil's mir erst gestern wieder dermaßen negativ aufgefallen ist:
> Die Autos im Forst... Teilweise absolut unverantwortliche Raserei auf den Schotterwegen!
> Als Radfahrer muss ich Rücksicht auf die schwächeren Fußgänger nehmen. Bei manchem Autofahrer scheint das Verständnis für solche Prinzipien aber nicht wirklich ausgeprägt zu sein. Der Personenkreis, der sich dort mit Auto aufhält, dürfte ja recht überschaubar sein, trotzdem mangelt es dem ein oder anderen wohl am Gefühl dafür, in was für einem Gebiet er sich da bewegt und welche anderen Waldbesucher sich dort zusammen mit ihm aufhalten. Meine Güte, das ist keine Autobahn! Da sind überall Familien mit Kindern! Wären die Kleinen da gestern nur einen Ticken früher auf die Kreuzung gekommen, hätten wir wieder einen tollen Artikel in der Zeitung... Das kann's doch nicht sein!
> Was da teilweise für Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden ist Wahnsinn. Aufwirbelnde Steinchen, 100m-lange Staubwolke hinter sich herziehen, da klappt's dann natürlich auch nicht mehr mit rechts-vor-links. Und warum muss ich als Radfahrer eigentlich in den Graben ausweichen und anhalten, damit das entgegenkommende Fahrzeug vorbei kann? Sollte ja wohl genau andersrum sein.
> So, tut mir leid, erstmal wieder genug Mimimi von mir. Hat mich gestern nur tierisch geärgert.



ja vorallem dieser penner der sich für verantwortlich hällt fährt son grünen geländewagen, der hat mich um den halben platz gejagt mit nem affenzahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (1. September 2014)

static schrieb:


> Ich muss mal was loswerden, weil's mir erst gestern wieder dermaßen negativ aufgefallen ist:
> Die Autos im Forst... Teilweise absolut unverantwortliche Raserei auf den Schotterwegen!
> Als Radfahrer muss ich Rücksicht auf die schwächeren Fußgänger nehmen. Bei manchem Autofahrer scheint das Verständnis für solche Prinzipien aber nicht wirklich ausgeprägt zu sein. Der Personenkreis, der sich dort mit Auto aufhält, dürfte ja recht überschaubar sein, trotzdem mangelt es dem ein oder anderen wohl am Gefühl dafür, in was für einem Gebiet er sich da bewegt und welche anderen Waldbesucher sich dort zusammen mit ihm aufhalten. Meine Güte, das ist keine Autobahn! Da sind überall Familien mit Kindern! Wären die Kleinen da gestern nur einen Ticken früher auf die Kreuzung gekommen, hätten wir wieder einen tollen Artikel in der Zeitung... Das kann's doch nicht sein!
> Was da teilweise für Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden ist Wahnsinn. Aufwirbelnde Steinchen, 100m-lange Staubwolke hinter sich herziehen, da klappt's dann natürlich auch nicht mehr mit rechts-vor-links. Und warum muss ich als Radfahrer eigentlich in den Graben ausweichen und anhalten, damit das entgegenkommende Fahrzeug vorbei kann? Sollte ja wohl genau andersrum sein.
> So, tut mir leid, erstmal wieder genug Mimimi von mir. Hat mich gestern nur tierisch geärgert.


Ich find's OK wenn Du Deinen Ärger hier loswerden willst. Aber die meisten hier sind wahrscheinlich eh Deiner Meinung. 
Schreib Deinen Ärger als Leserbrief an die Erlanger Nachrichten! Nur so wirst Du Deinen Ärger wirklich los und etwas erreichen.


----------



## shadow82 (1. September 2014)

Bei so etwas am besten Kennzeichen aufschreiben und Beschwerdebrief an Stadt, LRA.


----------



## greenbull1 (1. September 2014)

kolados schrieb:


> ja vorallem dieser penner der sich für verantwortlich hällt fährt son grünen geländewagen, der hat mich um den halben platz gejagt mit nem affenzahn



Hallo kolados,

solltest du dich vorher korrekt verhalten haben und dich dieser grüne Geländewagen tatsächlich grundlos gejagt haben, dann schlage ich dir vor, eine Anzeige bei der örtlich zuständigen Polizeiinspektion Erlangen-Land in Uttenreuth zu erstatten. Neben diversen Verstößen gegen die StVO kämen noch Nötigung und eine Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs in Betracht.

Demgegenüber stünde allerdings der Grund, warum er dich ""gejagt"" hat und das mit dem >Penner< kommt auch nicht sooo gut rüber ... 185 StGB ... - wäre allerdings ein Antragsdelikt ...

Man sollte immer beide Seiten anhören, bevor man sich ein Urteil bildet ...


Gruß


----------



## kolados (1. September 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Hallo kolados,
> 
> solltest du dich vorher korrekt verhalten haben und dich dieser grüne Geländewagen tatsächlich grundlos gejagt haben, dann schlage ich dir vor, eine Anzeige bei der örtlich zuständigen Polizeiinspektion Erlangen-Land in Uttenreuth zu erstatten. Neben diversen Verstößen gegen die StVO kämen noch Nötigung und eine Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs in Betracht.
> 
> ...




wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn wir uns alle gegenseitig anzeigen würden? hab das mit der person dann noch vor ort geklärt.	was mich viel mehr stört ist das man genau daran erkennt wie verquer die denken "jo wir fahren mim bullenbuss in wald  und die ganzen hobbyholzfellers bekommen auch ihre genehmigungen. und dann kacken die uns an ! 

wobei ich jetzt den forst schon in schutz nehmen muss weil die achten schon echt sehr darauf das im wald net gerast wird hab schon mehrmals mitbekommen wie verantwortliche andere kfzler im wald zurechgewiesen haben. 

und insgesamt konnt ich bis jetzt mit jedem reden der im wald war und was zu sagen hat das finde ich gut. 
nur mit der polizei lässt sich nicht reden, die sind verpflichtet den mist mitzumachen und ich glaub einige von den grünen haben dabei auch bauchschmerzen.


----------



## lowfat (1. September 2014)

So richtig ist mir jetzt noch nicht klar, wer da mit dem Auto im Wald unterwegs war. Polizei, forstler, MTBer, Holzfäller?


----------



## kolados (1. September 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> So richtig ist mir jetzt noch nicht klar, wer da mit dem Auto im Wald unterwegs war. Polizei, forstler, MTBer, Holzfäller?


das war einer vom forst hab das zeichen damals gesehen hing in der windschutzscheibe ! das auto kurvt da öfter rum. er war damals angepisst weil ich vll auf anhalteanweisung nicht reagiert habe aber wie gesagt hatte sich geklärt

@ low fat

andere leute als polizei private holzmacher und forst wirste in dem waldgebiet net treffen, mit kfz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenbull1 (1. September 2014)

Ich bezweifle zwar, dass jeder, der ein Forstschildchen in der Windschutzscheibe herumfährt auch Rechte zur Anhaltung hat (der Förster selbst hat das Recht zur Identitätsfeststellung - was ja einer Anhaltung gleich kommt). Aber der ideale Weg ist trotzdem die Sachen gleich vor Ort zu klären.
Bisher war es doch so, dass ALLE ruhig und sachlich blieben - von einem Vorfall im Wolfsgraben abgesehen.
Einfach stehen bleiben und die Sachen ruhig und sachlich klären. Jagdszenen finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben  das schaukelt sich meistens hoch und geht am Ende für mindestens einen Beteiligten so richtig in die Hosen.

Weil es hier bereits vorgeschlagen wurde - vor der Polizei abhauen ist nicht empfehlenswert: 70 Euro Bußgeld + 28,50 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren und 1 Punkt (auch mit Fahrrad, auch im Wald).


----------



## greenbull1 (1. September 2014)

Und gleich noch ein Tipp: Radfahren unterhalb von Kalchreuth in der Flur "Teufelsbadstube" unterhalb des Bierkellers bis zur Wolfsfelder Wiese ist verboten - "Naturschutzgebiet" mit entsprechender Verordnung. Radfahren ist dort bereits seit den 90er Jahren (gleiche VO wie im NSG Tennenloher Forst) nur auf dafür gewidmeten Wegen erlaubt. Keiner der Trails ist entsprechend gewidmet.

=> Trotzdem Ruhe bewahren ...


----------



## greenbull1 (1. September 2014)

... und ... - das Sommerloch will ja gefüllt werden ... :

Für die Tongrube in Marloffstein wird dieses Jahr seitens des LRA ERH auch noch eine Naturschutz-VO erlassen - aber da fährt ja keiner ;-)

Langsam wirds wohl eng .....


----------



## kolados (1. September 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle zwar, dass jeder, der ein Forstschildchen in der Windschutzscheibe herumfährt auch Rechte zur Anhaltung hat (der Förster selbst hat das Recht zur Identitätsfeststellung - was ja einer Anhaltung gleich kommt). Aber der ideale Weg ist trotzdem die Sachen gleich vor Ort zu klären.
> Bisher war es doch so, dass ALLE ruhig und sachlich blieben - von einem Vorfall im Wolfsgraben abgesehen.
> Einfach stehen bleiben und die Sachen ruhig und sachlich klären. Jagdszenen finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben  das schaukelt sich meistens hoch und geht am Ende für mindestens einen Beteiligten so richtig in die Hosen.
> 
> Weil es hier bereits vorgeschlagen wurde - vor der Polizei abhauen ist nicht empfehlenswert: 70 Euro Bußgeld + 28,50 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren und 1 Punkt (auch mit Fahrrad, auch im Wald).


bin voll deiner meinung ... wie man in den wald reinruft, die forstleute wollen echt nix böses auch die waldarbeiter sind korrekt sogar wenn ich vorsätzlich durch die absperrung wegen forstarbeiten fahre.

die sache mit der polizei is sone sache wenn ich im wald nicht freiwillig anhalte brauchen die schon verdammtes glück, und ich find 100 euro und n punkt jetzt nicht so wild. dachte is schlimmer. und wie gesagt mit den grünen lässt sich net reden, die haben kein verhandlungsspielraum.



was mir aber insgesammt auffällt keiner hat bock auf die scheiße! weder die polizei noch der förster. ich mein tennenloher forst wildpferdgehege da sind meine älteren kumpels früher mit den amis motocross gefahren. das is den leuten da schon auch bewusst. die kennen auch die studien über schäden durch mtb.

wäre cool wenn man die leute mal ins boot holen könnte. Weil hinter vorgehaltener hand hab ich von noch keinem gehört das er hinter dem verbot stehe



aber wenn ich das von greenbull so lehse organisier ich mir n extra konto für busgelder.


----------



## Ketchyp (1. September 2014)

kolados schrieb:


> und wie gesagt mit den grünen lässt sich net reden, die haben kein verhandlungsspielraum.



Ach, ich hatte schon ein paar (bzw hauptsächlich) positive Begegnungen mit der Polizei - dementsprechend würde ich es darauf ankommen lassen. 

Bezüglich Marloffstein: war da nicht schon immer Naturschutzgebiet und Baden verboten? Genauso wie in Kleinsendelbach bei den steilen Hängen?


----------



## greenbull1 (1. September 2014)

@ kolados: Das mit dem vorsätzlichen Umfahren der Sperrschilder bei Forstarbeiten ist lebensgefährlich. Da ist die Sicherstellung des Fahrrades mehr als gerechtfertigt.

@ Ketchyp: Meines Wissens war die Tongrube bis dato in Privatbesitz - das Betreten durch Schilder verboten und somit theoretisch Hausfriedensbruch.


----------



## microbat (1. September 2014)

Tongrube betreten: praktisch interessiert es keine...

Kfz. im Wald: als ich am Schotterwegesrand meine Sattelstütze einstellte wurde ich vom Fahrer eines weißen Pick-up besorgt gefragt ob man mir helfen könne - und als ich hinter Heroldsberg aufm Schotter fuhr hätte mich fast ein blauer Frontera geplättet (die Fahrerin starrte in den Wald und zählte vermutlich die Bäume - bei 50 Km/h)....

...will damit schreiben: wie immer ist für alle was dabei - leben & leben lassen - aber im Moment sind einige im Wald "etwas angespannt".


----------



## kolados (1. September 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> ...will damit schreiben: wie immer ist für alle was dabei - leben & leben lassen - aber im Moment sind einige im Wald "etwas angespannt".




haha auf jeden auf beiden fronten. naja ich für meinen teil halte mich noch ne weile zurück wegen den ansage von christof1977  

und werde im moment net so aufn putz haun. aber hab mir n zeitliches limit gesezt wenn sich bis dahin kein trend gegen die verbotspolitik abzeichnet bleibt nurnoch ziviler ungehorsahm ... 

kann ja net sein das man hier nimmer an die geilsten orte darf seis die tongrube der ratsberg oder der tennenloher forst ich liebe diese orte, ich kenne die ewig, dort finde ich frieden und das wird mir keiner nehmen. Irgendwann isses nämlich mit tolleranz vorbei, verständlicher weise und dann könnte die situation eskalieren trailbauer werden dann wie straftäter behandelt, hab noch klein kanada im kopf und die biker reißen schilder weg son gewitter kann die luft reinigen aber man kann auch beim scheißen vom blitz getroffen werden. 

hätte gern ne kristallkugel. mache mir wirklich kopf wegen der geschichte


----------



## christof1977 (5. September 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ein Tipp: Radfahren unterhalb von Kalchreuth in der Flur "Teufelsbadstube" unterhalb des Bierkellers bis zur Wolfsfelder Wiese ist verboten - "Naturschutzgebiet" mit entsprechender Verordnung. Radfahren ist dort bereits seit den 90er Jahren (gleiche VO wie im NSG Tennenloher Forst) nur auf dafür gewidmeten Wegen erlaubt. Keiner der Trails ist entsprechend gewidmet.



Das ist interessant, denn weder in der ATK25 noch im Bayernatlas ist dieser Bereich als NSG ausgewiesen. In der Wikipedia ist allerdings erwähnt, dass es sich um ein Schutzgebiet handelt.


----------



## christof1977 (5. September 2014)

@static, @kolados: warum engagiert ihr Euch nicht einfach in der DIMB IG Erlangen? Die nächste große Runde findet Anfang Oktober statt. Bei Interesse schickt mir einfach eine PM, dann können wir Euch mit einladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer90 (25. September 2014)

Es gibt derzeit eine Bürgerbefragung in Erlangen (Nicht jeder wird hierfür angeschrieben, nur eine zufällige Gruppe Auserlesener)... Unter Punkt 3 "größte Probleme in Erlangen" wäre das Thema MTB-Sport in Erlangen und Umgebung ein guter Punkt, nocheinmal etwas Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. FÜR die Ausübung der Sportart, versteht sich...


----------



## franzam (25. September 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Das ist interessant, denn weder in der ATK25 noch im Bayernatlas ist dieser Bereich als NSG ausgewiesen. In der Wikipedia ist allerdings erwähnt, dass es sich um ein Schutzgebiet handelt.


Für solche Sachen empfiehlt sich das hier:
http://fisnat.bayern.de/finweb/risg...eframe=1&wndw=800&wndh=600&blend=on&askbio=on

Übrigens muss nicht mal mal der Grundstückseigentümer von Amts wegen informiert werden, wenn sein Grundstück z.B. FFH-Gebiet wird...


----------



## christof1977 (25. September 2014)

franzam schrieb:


> Für solche Sachen empfiehlt sich das hier:
> http://fisnat.bayern.de/finweb/risg...eframe=1&wndw=800&wndh=600&blend=on&askbio=on
> 
> Übrigens muss nicht mal mal der Grundstückseigentümer von Amts wegen informiert werden, wenn sein Grundstück z.B. FFH-Gebiet wird...


Vielen Dank für den Link, interessantes Tool. Allerdings leider recht langsam. Das angesprochene NSG ist aber auch in den Karten (ist die slebe Quelle wie beim Bayernatlas) nicht verzeichnet.


----------



## kleinhmi (20. Oktober 2014)

So nun ist es einem Kumpel von mir gestern auch passiert, er wurde wohl an der Winterleite erwischt. Ich kenne noch keine Details wo genau, aber war ja klar, Sonntag bei schönstem Wetter... Da sollte man eben die Brennpunkte meiden, aber wer nicht hören will...


----------



## Apeman (20. Oktober 2014)

und was ist passiert?
personalien aufgenommen und verwarnung ausgesprochen?

oder gab es gleich eine anzeige?


----------



## kleinhmi (20. Oktober 2014)

Wurde wohl ne Verwarnung ausgesprochen und es soll Post vom LRA kommen.


----------



## kleinhmi (20. Oktober 2014)

Bin mal gespannt ob die Herren im kalten Winter auch den ganzen Tag im Wald stehen


----------



## microbat (20. Oktober 2014)

Kfz. + Standheizung ...


----------



## lowfat (20. Oktober 2014)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> So nun ist es einem Kumpel von mir gestern auch passiert, er wurde wohl an der Winterleite erwischt. Ich kenne noch keine Details wo genau, aber war ja klar, Sonntag bei schönstem Wetter... Da sollte man eben die Brennpunkte meiden, aber wer nicht hören will...


Wer hat ihn erwischt? Polizei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (20. Oktober 2014)

An der Ecke zwischen Exerzierplatz und Uni standen gestern Schilder zur Fluchtwegmarkierung bei Kampfmittelbeseitigung. Haben vom Wald stadteinwärts gezeigt. Hat da eigentlich jemand irgendwas mitbekommen?


----------



## kleinhmi (23. Oktober 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wer hat ihn erwischt? Polizei?


Keine Ahnung, waren wohl ein Haufen Leute, er ist in den Trail eingebogen und da standen sie dann schon alle. Aber von Polizei hat er nichts erwähnt.


----------



## kleinhmi (23. Oktober 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Kfz. + Standheizung ...


Ja klar und ich glaub an den Weihnachtsmann. Wegen 10 Bikern an einem Tag mit -5° stellen die sich bestimmt nicht in den Wald.


----------



## pndrev (28. Mai 2015)

Gibt's hier eigentlich was Neues? Wird immer noch kontrolliert?


----------



## lowfat (28. Mai 2015)

Einmal hat die Polizei in diesem Jahr schon kontrolliert. Mehr Kontrollen sind angekündigt


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2015)

--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogger (7. August 2018)

Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich diesen Thread hervorholen. Kürzlich bin ich am Pfad direkt am Pferdegehege entlang von Vertretern des Landratsamts ERH verwarnt worden - übrigens an einem Mittwoch Abend um ca. 19 Uhr und nicht am Wochenende. Ich habe mittlerweile das Internet ausgiebig durchforstet nach Informationen zu dem Thema "MTB-Verbot im Reichswald" und dabei insbesondere auch diesen Thread und den zum Rathsberg nachvollzogen. Eine Anfrage bei der DIMB IG Erlangen von gestern hat noch kein Ergebnis gebracht. Deshalb will ich die Frage auch hier mal stellen, wobei ich darüber hinaus auch gerne Sinn und Unsinn dieser Option diskutiere:

Gab es von irgendeiner Seite ernsthafte Überlegungen einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung der Verordnung über das Betretungsverbot? Ist das schon versucht worden? Warum wurde ggf. davon abgesehen? Was stand dem im Wege?
Und ist die DIMB IG hier auch vertreten? Ich weiß, dass es im Frühjahr diesen Jahres Treffen von Vertretern vom Landratsamt, von Mountainbikern und wahrscheinlich auch anderen Gruppen gegeben hat. Gibt es da Informationen über den aktuellen Stand?


----------



## christof1977 (7. August 2018)

Servus,
die DIMB ist hier vertreten, klar. Long story short (bin auf der Arbeit): Das Betretungsverbot ist aus unserer Sicht leider legitim, daran werden auch Gericht nichts ändern können. Das ist eine harte Nuss, leider.


----------



## christof1977 (7. August 2018)

Noch eine Frage: haben sich die Vertreter des LRA ausweisen können?


----------



## lowfat (7. August 2018)

Ums Pferdegehege herum gibt es 3 Gründe für Kontrollen:
1) Betretungsverbot wegen Munition
2) Naturschutzgebiet
3) Beschwerden von Fußgängern über gefährliche Begegnungen mit MTBlern ums Pferdegehege
Auf die Beschwerden hin muss das Landratsamt ERH Kraft seiner Rolle tätig werden. Ums Pferdegehege ist aus den obigen Gründen ein Brennpunkt.


----------



## Bogger (7. August 2018)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: haben sich die Vertreter des LRA ausweisen können?



Interessante Frage: Beide haben sich von selbst und sogar im Laufe des Gesprächs wiederholt ausgewiesen. Ich habe mir nicht genug Zeit genommen, um die Ausweise umfassend in Augenschein zu nehmen. Erstaunlich fand ich aber, dass die Ausweise in stark abgenutztem Zustand und offensichtlich sehr alt waren. Da die beiden Männer auch altersmäßig nicht mehr die Jüngsten zu sein schienen, habe ich mich im Nachhinein gefragt, ob die mir vielleicht einfach ihre Ausweise von der Wehrmacht gezeigt haben. Einer der beiden Vertreter war Friedrich Köbler. Den Namen hatte ich mir zwar nicht gemerkt, ich habe ihn aber hier auf dem Foto erkannt.



lowfat schrieb:


> Ums Pferdegehege herum gibt es 3 Gründe für Kontrollen:
> 1) Betretungsverbot wegen Munition
> 2) Naturschutzgebiet
> 3) Beschwerden von Fußgängern über gefährliche Begegnungen mit MTBlern ums Pferdegehege
> Auf die Beschwerden hin muss das Landratsamt ERH Kraft seiner Rolle tätig werden. Ums Pferdegehege ist aus den obigen Gründen ein Brennpunkt.



Meine Einführung ist wahrscheinlich irreführend. Ich könnte damit leben, wenn der Pfad direkt am Gehege entlang, auf dem ich angesprochen wurde, für MTBer gesperrt bleibt. Aber auf alle anderen Wege zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth zu verzichten, fällt mir schwer. Deshalb ist die Verordnung über das Betretungsrecht das, was Gegenstand einer Klage werden sollte.


----------



## nightwolf (7. August 2018)

Bogger schrieb:


> (...)  der Pfad direkt am Gehege entlang, auf dem ich angesprochen wurde, für MTBer gesperrt bleibt.


Dort stehen (standen) ja auch Verbotsschilder. Meines Wissens nur dort.


----------



## lowfat (7. August 2018)

Bogger schrieb:


> >snip>
> Meine Einführung ist wahrscheinlich irreführend. Ich könnte damit leben, wenn der Pfad direkt am Gehege entlang, auf dem ich angesprochen wurde, für MTBer gesperrt bleibt. Aber auf alle anderen Wege zwischen Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth zu verzichten, fällt mir schwer. Deshalb ist die Verordnung über das Betretungsrecht das, was Gegenstand einer Klage werden sollte.


Es ist hier jetzt nicht sinnvoll, die gesamte Diskussion, die es nach 2014 gegeben hat, noch einmal aufzurollen. Das kannst Du gerne alles nachlesen. Da wurde schon jeder denkbare Aspekt diskutiert. Auch der der persönlichen Betroffenheit . Auf den Seiten der DIMB IG Erlangen gibt es auch genügend Infos dazu. 

Gegen welches Recht soll die Verordnung Deiner Einschätzung nach verstoßen?


----------



## christof1977 (7. August 2018)

lowfat schrieb:


> Es ist hier jetzt nicht sinnvoll, die gesamte Diskussion, die es nach 2014 gegeben hat, noch einmal aufzurollen. Das kannst Du gerne alles nachlesen. Auf den Seiten der DIMB IG Erlangen gibt es auch genügend Infos dazu.
> 
> Gegen welches Recht soll die Verordnung Deiner Einschätzung nach verstoßen?


Sehe ich ähnlich wie Lowfat. Jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat ist DIMB-Stammtisch, melde Dich einfach für den Verteiler an und komm zu einem Stammtisch. Bei einem Bier ist das schneller erklärt als hier getippt.


----------



## Bogger (7. August 2018)

Sehr gerne! Den letzten Termin hab ich wohl leider knapp verpasst. Schade! Lässt sich der Stammtisch denn mit der regelmäßigen Ausfahrt Mittwoch abends verbinden?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (13. August 2018)

willkommen im mtb-paradies erlangen-nürnberg!

der blank hat "seinen" sebalder reichswald komplett abgesperrt, der marabini wacht mit seinen rentnern schwarz, köbler & co über die wildpferd- und rathsbergrunde, und die auf einen teil des erlanger meilwalds zusammengepferchten mtbler treiben die/den waldbesitzer dort (nicht ganz unverständlich) auf die palme, so dass man dort auch forstdirektor pröbstle kennenlernen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. März 2019)

zur kenntnis http://www.nordbayern.de/baume-gefallt-illegale-radstrecke-im-naturschutzgebiet-1.8660266


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. März 2019)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> zur kenntnis http://www.nordbayern.de/baume-gefallt-illegale-radstrecke-im-naturschutzgebiet-1.8660266


in anderen medien steht was von ner bmx bahn.
https://www.infranken.de/regional/a...bahn-laesst-polizei-staunen;art154303,4089714

des gabs aber scho ewig ...


----------



## HTWolfi (6. März 2019)

Der Spaziergänger wurde sicherlich verwarnt oder hat sogar eine Geldbuße zu erwarten. 

Schließlich liegt der Bereich eindeutig im Geltungsbereich der Verordnung, welche das Betretungsrecht im Tennenloher Forst regelt.


----------



## Bogger (18. Juni 2020)




----------



## Ketchyp (19. Juni 2020)

Da wird öfters Holz/Hackschnitzel gelagert, oder um was geht es dir?


----------



## Bogger (19. Juni 2020)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Da wird öfters Holz/Hackschnitzel gelagert, oder um was geht es dir?


Achso, na dann. Sowas hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen und dachte, das ist eine neue Maßnahme, um die Radler fernzuhalten.


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Juni 2020)

Joa. Im Gegensatz zu den quergelegten Bäumen oben am Weg vermute ich hier keine Böswilligkeit sondern es ist vermutlich einfach praktischer da zu lagern und ggf besser erreichbar für schweres Gerät zwecks Abholung.


----------



## IRONMANq (19. Juni 2020)

Ich bin gespannt, ob das Absperrband wieder wegkommt, wenn das Holz abtransportiert wurde.


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juni 2020)

Nach 10 Jahren wurden oben in Kalchreuth bzw. Winterleite jetzt auch Schilder zum
_*»Absolutes Betretungsverbot außerhalb der befestigten Wege!«*_
angebracht.









						Reichswald bleibt abseits der Wege Risikogebiet
					

ERLANGEN - Militärische Nutzung über viele Jahrzehnte hat in den Waldgebieten rund um die ehemalige Garnisonsstadt Erlangen ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Spaziergänger müssen noch immer mit brisanten Fundstücken rechnen.




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Vor drei/vier Wochen, als ich das letzte mal dort war, war da noch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (20. Juni 2020)

Ja so ist es. Sie haben allerdings vergessen, Schilder am Rotochsen-Trail (Nordic Walking Strecke, Gemeinde Kalchreuth) und an den Denkmälern im Sebalder Reichswald (ausgeschildert von den Bay SF und Sebalder Reichswald e.V.) anzubringen, die innerhalb des Betretungsverbots liegen. Nur ein Schelm würde auf die vermessene Idee kommen, dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird, sobald Landrat ERH, Gemeinden des Landkreises oder Fortstamt Eigeninteressen im Bereich des Betretungsverbots haben 

Wir müssen uns als MTB-community aber auch fragen, welches Bild wir da oben abgeben. Während der Lockdown Phase war auf den Kalchitrails mächtig Verkehr und es gab wieder etliche Buddelaktionen. Anlieger und Sprünge waren teilweise völlig hirnlos in den Sandboden geschaufelt und neue Chickenways sind entstanden. Wenn wir so etwas zulassen, dürfen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn es auf den Trails Ärger gibt. Hier trägt jeder durch sein eigenes Handeln Verantwortung!


----------

